# 

## Ella

Dzisiaj w hurtowni po raz pierwszy zetknęłam się z dachówkami firmy NELSKAMP ( www.nelskamp.de ). Jest to firma niemiecka, ma w ofercie dachówki ceramiczne i cementowe.
Oglądałam – na pierwszy rzut oka robią bardzo dobre wrażenie. 

Gdyby ktoś wiedział coś o tej firmie lub miał taką dachówkę na dachu, to bardzo proszę o wiadomość.
pozdrawiam   :big tongue:

----------


## KrasnaLL

Mnie też jedna z hurtowni zachęca na zakup dachówki tej firmy. Dowiadywałem się jaką opinię ma ten producent w niemczech (mam rodzinę w niemczech więc postarali się dla mnie i trochę powęszyli). Firma ma dobrą opinię w niemczech a nawet lepszą niż Braas. Za to ponoć nie dorównuje jakością firmie Eternit (u nas zwie sie to Euronit). Szwagier nawet widział w składzie budowlanym palety dachówek z napisem Made in Poland. Więc ja zdecydowałem sie na Euronit, chociaż NELSKAMP ma ten odcień szarości jaki mnie interesuje.

----------


## Ella

Dzięki za odzew   :big tongue:   .
A czy wiecie cos na temat dachówek ceramicznych tej firmy?
Wyglądają świetnie, natomiast w folderze wyczytałam, że firma daje na nie 20 lat gwarancji (ciekawostka: na betonowe daje 30 lat). Dlaczego?
pzdr   :big tongue:

----------


## Ella

wyciagam do góry   :Wink2:  
Kto jeszcze słyszał o dachówkach NELSKAMP ?
 :big grin:

----------


## Ella

:big tongue:

----------


## KrasnaLL

Ja zdecydowałem się i kupuje Nelskampa. Rozmawiałem z gościem który położył u siebie taką dachówkę (cementową). Mówił że jego dekarze przeklinali tą dachówkę.......... bo taka twarda że im tarcze diamentowe siadały. Pozatym mają ponoć bardzo dopasowane zamki. A ja i tak kupiłbym tą dachówkę bo tylko oni mają ten kolor co mnie interesuje (szary łupkowy). 
Pozdrawiam
KrasnaLL

----------


## KrasnaLL

Właśnie mi zadzwonił gościu z hurtowni, że Nelskamp obniża ceny. Mój dach wyliczyli na 13tyś (220m2) a po obniżce oszczędzę 1100zł. Jak dla kogo- dla mnie to dużo.  :Roll:

----------

My też decydujemy się na Nelskampa. Widzialłam kilka domów pokrytych ta dachówką i wyglada bardzo dobrze. No i ma odcień szarości niespotykany u innych producentów dachówek cementowych -szary łupek. Dokładnie taki jaki chcemy. No i cena jest niezła w porównaniu np do Braasa. Agi

----------

A przy okazji miłośnicy szarego łupka, czy ktoś z Was robi podmurówkę z klinkieru. Jeśli tak to podpowiedżcie kolor i producenta. Agi

----------


## buniek

Zauważyłem, że tu i tam na forum, pojawia się ta marka. Zapytam więc, kto już ma dachówki ceramiczne Nelskampa? Czy ktoś nimi handluje na dolnym śląsku. A tak w ogóle, to macie może jakąś fotkę w dobrej rozdzielczości z domem jednorodzinnym pokrytym Nibrą ds-5 (jak rozumiem to właśnie ten mogel puszczają w Krakowie po 24 zł). Jakoś nie jestem pewny czy taka bycza dachówa ładnie wygląda na domku umiarkowanych rozmiarów. Ktoś oferuje inne modele Nelskampa w takich rewelachyjnych canach? A dodatki są też w przystępnych cenach?

----------


## sidney

właśnie marka się pojawia, tylko kto to sprzedaję w Warszawie, żeby mozna było podrzucić projekt do zrobienia kosztorysu?

----------


## piotr.o

W Polsce o ile wiem dostepna jest tylko dachówka firmy Nelskamp ale cementowa. Podana zresztą cena takowa sugeruje. W Warszawie dachówkę Nelskampa sprzedaje firma Dekar Sp. jawna adres Warszawa ul. Bartycka 26 tel.022 840 25 02

----------


## buniek

wiem o czym mówię piotrze, zdecydowanie chodzi o ceramikę

----------


## piotr.o

Nelskamp produkuje równiez ceramikę wiem o tym ale jak dotąd widziałem ją tylko w folderach cena 24 zł za ceramike jest nierealna ale skontaktuj się z Dekarem

----------


## piotr.o

Polecam stronę Nelskampa www.nelskamp.de

----------


## pattaya

Buniek ma rację.Była taka cena 24 zł za dachówkę ceramiczną Nelskamp.Teraz trochę drożej ale niewiele.Mój dach (290 m2) wyceniono:
-betonowy Euronit 25000 brutto
-betonowy Nelskamp 24000 brutto
-ceramiczny Nelskamp 28500 brutto
Chodzi o takie wielkie,lekkie(32 kg/m2) dachówki,bez angoby.Bardzo ładne.Oczywiście ceny z oknami,rynnami,koszami itp.Wszystko.Pytanie tylko jedno:czy to dobra dachówka?

----------


## sidney

byłem w dekarze w markach(na bartycką nie podrodze) i dachówek nelskampa nie zobaczyłem bo wystawy nie mieli jedynie co pojedyńcze sztuki lub całe palety, usłyszałem natomiast że nelskamp jest dachówką droższą od braasa, a tych wielkich dachówkach nelskampa to on pierwsze słyszy, choć przyznał że już sprzedają tą markę pare ładnych lat  :Confused:  
nic juz nie rozumiem  :sad:

----------


## pattaya

To jakiś kiepski dealer.Miejscowy sprzedawca ma wspaniałą wystawę różnych dachówek w sumie kilkaset m2 (dookoła całego placu) .Są wśród nich duże dachówki Nelskamp.Jedną buchnąłem żeby pokazać żonie.Śliczne są i tanie.

----------


## sidney

może i kiepski ale jedyny jakiego znalazłem z dachówką nelskampa w Warszawie, bo tak nigdzie nie mają a jak jest z ceną za dachówkę nelskampa w zwykłym rozmiarze w stosunku do braasa  :Confused:

----------


## pattaya

Wyceniałem dach w wersjach Euronit,Braas,Nelskamp beton,Nelskamp ceramika.Trzy wyceny znajdziesz kilka wypowiedzi wcześniej.
Braas był poza konkurencją-36000 brutto.Albo kantują albo liczyć nie umieją.

----------


## sidney

może policzone było dla jakiejś droższej dachówki braasa, mnie interesuje celtycka czerwona ładny kolorek, widzę że nelskamp wyszedł taniej niż euronit, który kosztuje trochę mniej niz braas moich wycen, ale wezmę raczej braasa ładniej wygląda, tylko nie wiem dlaczego facet z dekaru powiedział że jest droższa i to w dodatku dużo(chyba dostał jakąs kopertę od braasa)  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Braas liczony był dla greckiej i celtyckiej.Różnica pomiędzy nimi to kilkaset złotych.Powierzchnie dachu przyjęli takie same co przy innych dachówkach.Ale wycena Braas jest pozbawiona ilości,rodzajów materiałów itp.Podane jest tylko kilka kwot i suma końcowa,tak że nie mam pojęcia ile i po ile czego policzyli.Nie podoba mi się to.

----------


## sidney

z taką wyceną nawet podyskutować nie można. ja załatwiam braasa celtycką po 2,15 netto 2,30 brutto vaci 7%  :Lol:  , tylko musze poczekać do pon, wt. na wycene wszystkich dodatków, ryninen okna i wyłazu.  :big grin:  zobaczymy

----------


## pattaya

No dobra,a co z jakością Nelskampa?Czy ktoś coś na ten temat wie?

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Też interesuje mnie nelskamp. Chciałem cementową alternatywę wobec braasa, a oni mi wciskają ceramiczną nibra ds-5 po 5,27 za sztukę netto (daje to 29,90 za m kw netto). Widzę, że to drożej niż podają inni forumowicze, a miała być taka rewelacja cenowa   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  .
W Strumieniu (śląskie) jest fajna firma działająca na dużym obszarze. Handlują właśnie nelskampem (podobno mają dobre ceny). Tego jeszcze nie potwierdzam, bo czekam na wycenę. Ale firma jest chyba dobra, bo chcą prospekty i dachówki   :ohmy:   wysyłać pocztą ...

----------


## sidney

czy w Warszwie ktoś sprzedaję neslkampa oprócz dekaru, bo ciągle chodzi mi ta dachówka po głowie, a chciałbym jeszcze ten wariant sprawdzić za nim pojadę płacić za braasa  :sad:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> czy w Warszwie ktoś sprzedaję neslkampa oprócz dekaru, bo ciągle chodzi mi ta dachówka po głowie, a chciałbym jeszcze ten wariant sprawdzić za nim pojadę płacić za braasa


Sidney - Rozmawiałem z kobietą, która sprzedaje ceramicznego nelskampa DS-5 w Poznaniu. Podobno tę dachówkę sprzedają tylko w Poznaniu i Częstochowie. Wozi tę dachówkę z zagranicy ten sam człowiek do obu miast. Czy przypadkiem po 24,00 w Krakowie to nie jest jakiś drugi gatunek ??? W Poznaniu jest po 29,90 netto.
Mogę prosić o namiar na Kraków ??
Tu podaję namiar na POZNAŃ: SUPERDACH  0-61 656-20-85
pozdrawiam

----------


## sidney

zdenerwowałem się  :Evil:  
ale czego oczy nie widzą tego sercu nie żal  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Sidney,przyjedź do Radomia.To tylko 100km.Zobaczysz wszyskie Nelskampy.

----------


## sidney

Pojechać to raz, potem drugi raz po odbiur wyceny i ewentualnie wynegocjowanie sensownej ceny,zapłata, ale jak trzeba bedzie coś zareklamować to trzeci raz, itd. dzięki  :smile:  , nie pomyśl tylko że mi się niechcę bo leniwy jestem, ale wole kupowac trochę bliżej  :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Jak uważasz.Ja szukam oszczędności gdzie się da.

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> Ktoś oferuje inne modele Nelskampa w takich rewelachyjnych canach? A dodatki są też w przystępnych cenach?


buniek - mam całą wycenę dachu nelskampa nibra DS-5

jest tu np. dachówka podstawowa 5,27 PLN
gąsior podstawowy 19,80 PLN
gąsior początkowy 81,10 PLN

Na cały dach 165 m kw wyszło netto 8628 PLN, ALE UWAGA - nie proponują wcale dachówek skrajnych tylko jakieś magiczne obróbki. Podobno wygląda to super, ale nie widziałem osobiście. Mam jednak 2 lub 3 namiary w Pozku i mogę je obejrzeć ...

Dodam, że na BRAASie celtyckim ten sam dach to 8376 PLN, ale tu już są dachówki szczytowe wliczone ...

----------


## sidney

czyli braas taniej wyszedł?

----------


## sidney

czyli braas taniej wyszedł?

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> czyli braas taniej wyszedł?


Tak, parę złotych taniej. Jednak trudno żeby było inaczej - przecież to cement. Nawiasem mówiąc wyszło to przy cenie 2,08 za dachówkę podstawową (20% rabaciku - czyli u BRAASA maks).

----------


## buniek

Z wyceny inż. Mamonia wynika jasno, że oferta jest bardzo atrakcyjna.

Co do jakości to, o czym my tu mówimy, Nelskam to niemiecka firma oferującka kilkadziesiąt (jak nie więcej) profili zarówno ceramicznych jak i betonowych.

W Krakowie Nelskampa oferuje http://www.dachowki.krakow.pl/

Mnie dalej interesuje możliwość obejżenia fotki w wysokiej rozdzielczości domu jednorodzinnego krytego ceglastą Nibrą DS5 i namiary na firmę, która handluje Nelskampem (ponoć ktoś handluje we Wrocku) na Dolnym Śląsku.

----------


## buniek

Z wyceny inż. Mamonia wynika jasno, że oferta jest bardzo atrakcyjna.

Co do jakości to, o czym my tu mówimy, Nelskam to niemiecka firma oferującka kilkadziesiąt (jak nie więcej) profili zarówno ceramicznych jak i betonowych.

W Krakowie Nelskampa oferuje http://www.dachowki.krakow.pl/

Mnie dalej interesuje możliwość obejżenia fotki w wysokiej rozdzielczości domu jednorodzinnego krytego ceglastą Nibrą DS5 i namiary na firmę, która handluje Nelskampem (ponoć ktoś handluje we Wrocku) na Dolnym Śląsku.

----------


## pattaya

Podano mi namiary na dom pokryty tym wielkim Nelskampem.Pożyczę cyfrówkę i spróbuję zrobić fotki

----------


## Anna Węgrzyn

Dachówka tej firmy dostępna jest także w Częstochowie, nie pamiętam na jakiej ulicy. My byliśmy także nią zainteresowani. Chcieliśmy, by zrobiono nam jej wycenię w marcu i ... nie doczekaliśmy się do dzisiaj. A obiecali zadzwonić. Zrezygnowaliśmy z tej solidnej firmy na korzyść Euronitu, gdzie wycena była zrobiona tego samego dnia na poczekaniu.

----------


## Adamus

Witam !
Mam dachówkę Nelskamp na swoim dachu   :Lol:   (betnową profil S) http://www.eweb.pl/forum miesiąc temu skończyliśmy dach, dachówka prezentuje sie bardzo ładnie, z tego co mówił dekarz nie było z nią żadnych kłopotów przy obróbkach i kładzeniu   :big grin:   :big grin:  , obok mnie sąsiad ma też Nelskampa wielkoformatowego, sam bałem sie tej dachówki; tego jak bedzie wyglądać ale jestem mile zaskoczony efektem sąsiada nie widać żadnej różnicy w wyglądzie za to co wiem w kasie jest   :Lol:  , ogólnie mówiąc polecam !!! Jeżeli chcecie dowiedzieć sie nieco więcej na jej temat polecam firmę Izoterbud z Koszalina zajmują sie jej dystrybucją kontakt: [email protected] lub tel. (094) 343 55 50.

----------


## pattaya

Znajomy(pracownik firmy sprzedającej min Nelskamp) wybił mi z głowy tą dużą,ceramiczną dachówkę.Kiepskie warunki gwarancji,duża nasiąkliwość,mała mrozoodporność,blaknięcie,problemy z mchami i porostami,słaba izolacja akustyczna(mały ciężar-słabo tłumi),niska odporność mechaniczna.
Wezmę chyba Euronit.

----------


## anita200

> Kiepskie warunki gwarancji,duża nasiąkliwość,mała mrozoodporność,blaknięcie,problemy z mchami i porostami,słaba izolacja akustyczna(mały ciężar-słabo tłumi),niska odporność mechaniczna.


Niestety masz rację,mi też odradzali i po przemyśleniu cieszę sie że jej nie kupiłam.  :Lol:

----------


## dachowiec

We Wrocławiu pierwsza ręka Nelskampa to chyba firma Lechbud na Irysowej. I powiem więcej... jak pojawiła się DS-5, w tym roku na wiosnę, w rewelacyjnej cenie to oni jej nie sprzedawali... bo była to dostawa zdeklasowana. Miała w paletach sporo odrzutów, nie wiem jak z gwarancją. Niemniej jest to ciekawa firemka, ja kupiłem w końcu ich betonową eskę (we Wrocławiu i okolicach jest wiele domków w Nelskampie). Cenę miałem lepszą niż z Euronitu czy Brassa. Tańszy był tylko IBF (niewiele) no i Unibet... Nelskamp ma bodajże największą gamę kolorów w betonie (łącznie z łaciatą jak ceramik Roebena), poza tym kilka jakości cementowego wykończenia (coś jak angoba poprzez odpowiedni lakier oraz wersję z drobnoziarnistym betonem). Poza tym baaardzo fajnie prezentują się ceramiczne dachówki (może nie te eksperymenty typu DS-5 bo to jest dobre na duże powierzchnie), np tradycyjna pełna holenderka... niestety to już jest kasa

----------


## gregor71

Szukam pokrycia na swój daszek i cały czas zastanawiam się Euronit czy może Braas. Ale czym człowiek więcej czyta tym więcej niepewności i rozterek. Własnie napotkałem kilka opinii na temat dachówek cementowych firmy "Nelskamp". Piszą, że najlepsze wykonanie, największy wybór kolorów i cena bardzo przystępna. Nie mogę niestety namierzyć jakiegoś dystrybutora w rejonie Warszawy w celu wyceny całego dachu. Może ktoś ma już doświadczenia z tą dachówką lub może mnie gdzieś skierować.

----------


## Honorata

Gregor, ja mam Nelskampa, faktycznie dopiero ta dachówka zapewniła mi kolor jaką chciałam , a inni mieli tylko za 30% dopłatą, czyli szary łupek. 
Jakośc jest bardzo dobra, bo dachówka produkowana jest pod Berlinem, a więc jest twarda, nie kruszy się, jest gładka, mało porowata, po przelamaniu widać ze jest barwiona w masie, dekarze bardzo ją chwalili. W Polsce nie mają swojego przedstawiciela ani fabryki, nieliczne hurtownie mają podpisane umowy bezposrednio z tą fabryką w Berlinie i stamtąd te dachówki przyjeżdzaja do Polski.
W Warszawie napewno ktos je sprzedaje, poszukaj w necie, popytaj ludzi. W Łodzi ejst jedna hurtownia, która zamawia Nelskampa, przyjmuja tez zwroty, jak zamówisz za duzo (znalazłam namiar w necie). Cena moim zdaniem bardzo dobra  -pomiędzy Braasem a Euronitem. 
W Łodzi i okolicach jest w sumie mzoe kilkadziesiat dachów w tej dachówce, z czego tylko 5 w szarym łupku, jak sie dowiedziałam, wiec jest to dachówka niszowa, ale warto jej poszukać.

----------


## gregor71

dzięki za odzew! Chyba warto jednak poszukać jakiegoś przedstawiciela, chociaż jaest trudno. Namierzyłem dwóch ale niestety gdzieś w rejonie Śląska (do mnie to jakieś 400km). Będę jednak szukał dalej bo daszek pewnie będzie na całe życie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gerion

Pod Poznaniem (Biskupice Wlp) jest hurtownia co oferuje wlaśnie Nelskampa...Jak oblookam jakie mają ceny -dam znać. Choć pewnie znajdziesz bliżej.
Jakby co podaję link może w końcu wrzucą tu dane polskich hurtowników (na razie jest info, że będzie wkrótce).

pozdrawiam

Gerion

----------


## jarpe

> dzięki za odzew! Chyba warto jednak poszukać jakiegoś przedstawiciela, chociaż jaest trudno. Namierzyłem dwóch ale niestety gdzieś w rejonie Śląska (do mnie to jakieś 400km). Będę jednak szukał dalej bo daszek pewnie będzie na całe życie. Pozdrawiam


Witam forumowiczów. Jeśli chodzi o przedstawiciela Nelskampa to można spróbować w Białymstoku. Firma Nexmar, (85) 7412232. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Honorata

To ja ci podam tę nasza hurtownię w Łodzi, w koncu jakby co, to z W-wy masz najblizej:
Plus-Dachy Sp. z o.o., ul.Traktorowa 21, 91-116 Łódź, tel.42/6503311. 
www.plus-dachy.pl (znajdziesz tam tez info o Nelskampie). Daja dobre rabaty, milo sie z nimi rozmawia, kompetentni sprzedawcy. Teraz bierzemy tez od nich Veluxy, bo daja ponad 20% rabatu.

Kupujemy u nich juz nie pierwsza rzecz, mimo z ebudujemy po zupelnie innej stronie miasta i mamy daleko, ale czsaem warto poszukac dalej...

----------


## Honorata

zobacz tez tu:

http://www.news.monter.pl/watek.php?...u=152767&o=900

i tu:

http://www.e-dach.pl/katalog_firm/index.php?ID=szukaj

----------


## Ula i Sławek

Na Bartyckiej widziałam stoisko przedstawicieli Nelskampa. Wjazd po lewej, przy budce strużującej, dalej trzeba jechać prosto do końca i gdzieś tam po prawej, rozglądać się za dachówkami, które są dość mocno ukrte, choć stanowią wystawkę. Inaczej nie umiem wyjaśnić, przepraszam. 
xxx ula

----------


## gregor71

> Na Bartyckiej widziałam stoisko przedstawicieli Nelskampa. Wjazd po lewej, przy budce strużującej, dalej trzeba jechać prosto do końca i gdzieś tam po prawej, rozglądać się za dachówkami, które są dość mocno ukrte, choć stanowią wystawkę. Inaczej nie umiem wyjaśnić, przepraszam. 
> xxx ula


Dzięki! Na pewno poszukam. Na Bartycką mam z pracy 5 min. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Janewa

> dzięki za odzew! Chyba warto jednak poszukać jakiegoś przedstawiciela, chociaż jaest trudno. Namierzyłem dwóch ale niestety gdzieś w rejonie Śląska (do mnie to jakieś 400km). Będę jednak szukał dalej bo daszek pewnie będzie na całe życie. Pozdrawiam


A gdzie na śląsku?

----------


## Bonzai

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć co sądzicie o dachówkach firmy NELSKAMP. Czy ktoś może zakładał je u siebie.

----------


## Yanek

Za miesiąc będę zakładał wielkoformatową Nibra DS5. Znakomite wykonanie, super powierzchnia. Trochę się martwiłem jak wielkoformatowa dachówka będzie wyglądać na moim małym dachu (200m2), ale dwóch sąsiadów ostatnio położyło takową i wygląda bardzo ładnie - nie rzuca się ich rozmiar.

----------


## TKO

W tym roku mialem zakladana dachowke cementowa Nelskamp - wzor grecki - Kronon. Generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z dachowki. Ladnie sie prezentuje i niejedno gradobicie przezylo. Zobaczymy jak sie w zimie zachowa.

----------


## mdzalewscy

Z tego co wiem to Nelskamp to już liga światowa, produkują dachówki betonowe (lepsze niż Braas) i ceramiczne

----------


## pattaya

Wybierając dachówkę ,oglądałem i Nelskamp betonowy i wielkoformatową Nibrę.
Beton wyglądał tragicznie,tak nierównej powierzchni jeszcze nie widziałem.
Natomiast Nibrę odradzali mi wszyscy sprzedawcy(!) a i mnie dziwiła bardzo krótka gwarancja.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> nierównej powierzchni jeszcze nie widziałem.


no własnie podobno takie grube frakcje to przy betonowych zaleta

----------


## pattaya

A dopiero co chwaliłeś Braas Cisar,że taka gładziutka  :Roll:

----------


## mack

już byłem zdecydowany na Braasa celtycką i obejrzałem Nelskampa Frankfurcką - oryginalnie nazywa się Finkerberger (wersja wykończenia SG) - jest gładszy, wysokość zamka większa a więc szczelniejszy i mam problem ale chyba się na niego (Nelskampa) zdecyduje.

----------


## mack

> Gregor, ja mam Nelskampa, faktycznie dopiero ta dachówka zapewniła mi kolor jaką chciałam , a inni mieli tylko za 30% dopłatą, czyli szary łupek. 
> Jakośc jest bardzo dobra, bo dachówka produkowana jest pod Berlinem, a więc jest twarda, nie kruszy się, jest gładka, mało porowata, po przelamaniu widać ze jest barwiona w masie, dekarze bardzo ją chwalili. W Polsce nie mają swojego przedstawiciela ani fabryki, nieliczne hurtownie mają podpisane umowy bezposrednio z tą fabryką w Berlinie i stamtąd te dachówki przyjeżdzaja do Polski.
> W Warszawie napewno ktos je sprzedaje, poszukaj w necie, popytaj ludzi. W Łodzi ejst jedna hurtownia, która zamawia Nelskampa, przyjmuja tez zwroty, jak zamówisz za duzo (znalazłam namiar w necie). Cena moim zdaniem bardzo dobra  -pomiędzy Braasem a Euronitem. 
> W Łodzi i okolicach jest w sumie mzoe kilkadziesiat dachów w tej dachówce, z czego tylko 5 w szarym łupku, jak sie dowiedziałam, wiec jest to dachówka niszowa, ale warto jej poszukać.


właśnie w Plus Dachu robie wycenę Nelskampa - czy moższesz podać na Priv adres żeby zobaczyć jak wygląda w realu taki dach

----------


## Yanek

Nelskamp Nibra DS5 na moim dachu.

----------


## magalena

Mam Nielskampa - cena przyzwoita, ładny, ceramiczn. Generalnie OKAY

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

*Yanek*  bardzo łądnie wygląda Twój DACH!!!

----------


## pokar

W zeszłym sezonie prasnęliśmy dwa dachy z Nibry DS 5 ( 6 szt/m2 połaci ) w kolorze kasztan. Wygląda bardzo efektownie, szybko się kładzie, dokładna w wymiarach, prosta, gładka ( przynajmniej w kolorze - angobie - kasztan ). 
A co ciekawiej po przeliczeniu wychodzi podobnie do kaszaniastego Robena w miedzi.

----------


## Yanek

*Aga - Żona Facia* - dzięki - też mi się podoba. Już niedługo robię garaż-warsztat za domem i też zaopatrzę w tą dachówkę.

----------


## D`arek

Witam, też miałem chrapkę na Nelskampa.W Biskupicach (Przedstawiciel Wielkopolski na Polskę)byłem ze trzy razy, fakt, że oferują ceramiczną w cenie cementowej ale: 

- w tej cenie masz dwa, trzy kolory które mi osobiście nie odpowiadały, 
- porównaj koszt akcesoriów - one już nie są w takiej cenie jak akcesoria do dach. cement. 
- powierzchnia samej dachówki jest dwa, trzy razy większa ( nie pamiętam wymiarów) od standardowej więc przy mocno skomplikowanym dachu powoduje to  duże ubytki podczas przycinania.
- Nelskampa sciągają z Niemiec i nie zawsze na stanie mają wszystkie akcesoria, gdy nagle czegoś zabraknie trzeba czekać na nast. 
transport który dociera dopiero wraz z większym zamówieniem .

Oczywiście absolutnie nie zniechęcam ale opisuję co mnie odwiodło 
od decyzji zakupu Nelskampa .Pozdrawiam

----------


## Yanek

Właśnie z Biskupic brałem swoją dachówkę.

----------


## Yanek

Zgadzam się jednak, że przy bardzo skomplikowanym dachu jest co kroić - ale przy moim dwuspadowym - no problem...

----------


## Ula i Sławek

A ja mam pytanko jak współpracuje/współpracowało Ci się z firmą "Bramy i drzwi"? Polecasz ich usługi?

----------


## zuczek

> Wybierając dachówkę ,oglądałem i Nelskamp betonowy i wielkoformatową Nibrę.
> Beton wyglądał tragicznie,tak nierównej powierzchni jeszcze nie widziałem.
> Natomiast Nibrę odradzali mi wszyscy sprzedawcy(!) a i mnie dziwiła bardzo krótka gwarancja.



My też porównywaliśmy tą dachówkę z innymi i muszę niestety potwierdzić: Nelskamp prezentował się najgorzej jeśli chodzi o jakość wykonania. 

Poza tym nie podobał nam się jej kształt i kolor. No ale to już sprawa gustu.

----------


## Yanek

> A ja mam pytanko jak współpracuje/współpracowało Ci się z firmą "Bramy i drzwi"? Polecasz ich usługi?


Bardzo dobrze mi się współpracuje. Bramę i drzwi frontowe zamówiłem 7 miesięcy temu i przez ten cały czas mam ich zastępcze (za 100zł montują Ci ich zastępcze drzwi i czekasz na dogodną chwilę na montaż docelowych).
Co do ceny to są otwarci na negocjacje. Polecam.

----------


## Yanek

> Napisał pattaya
> 
> Wybierając dachówkę ,oglądałem i Nelskamp betonowy i wielkoformatową Nibrę.
> Beton wyglądał tragicznie,tak nierównej powierzchni jeszcze nie widziałem.
> Natomiast Nibrę odradzali mi wszyscy sprzedawcy(!) a i mnie dziwiła bardzo krótka gwarancja.
> 
> 
> 
> My też porównywaliśmy tą dachówkę z innymi i muszę niestety potwierdzić: Nelskamp prezentował się najgorzej jeśli chodzi o jakość wykonania. 
> ...


No to ja chyba mam dachówki z jakiegoś pierwszego sortu bo na jakość wykonania nie mogę narzekać.
Jeden minus - nie jest barwiona w masie!

----------


## niu

Kto z Was ma dachówkę ceramiczna Nelskamp typ DS5? Pora żebym się zdecydowała na jakąś dachówkę. Nie wiem tylko jak będzie wyglądała taka duża dachówka w małym domku? Poza tym nie wiem czy jest ona rzeczywiście lepsza od np. Braasa? 
Może napisze ktoś, kto ma taką dachówkę? Może macie zdjęcia?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## D`arek

Coś o nelskampie znajdziesz  tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...asc&highlight=

Pozdrawiam

----------


## niu

Dzięki!   :big grin:  

Może jedank zdecyduje się na nią? Tylko cena mnie trochę powala.... W sumie nie jest taka tania, no ale dach będzie na całe życie (mam nadzieję!)

----------


## Bonzai

Ja też interesowałem się ta dachówką. Cena u mnie nie była taka zła - wychodziło gdzieś ok 30 zł az m2. Jedyna przyczyna dzięki której jej nie wybrałem to wielkość - nie byłem przekonany czy ładnie będzie wyglądać na moim dachu czterospadowym. Musisz zobaczyć inne dachy pokryte tą dachówką.

----------


## Piwkoo

Mam bardzo podobny dom i niemal identyczny dach - projekt LMP-60 pracowni Lipińscy. Zastanawiam się także nad tš dachówkš. Powiedz *Yanek* jaki to jest kolor i ile cię ten dach kosztował.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Yanek

> Mam bardzo podobny dom i niemal identyczny dach - projekt LMP-60 pracowni Lipińscy. Zastanawiam się także nad tš dachówkš. Powiedz *Yanek* jaki to jest kolor i ile cię ten dach kosztował.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


To jest kolor "altschwarz engobiert". W polsce mówiš na niš "ciemny grafit".
Wyjciowš cenš za tš dachówkę jest chyba 30zł za metr. Nie mogę dokładnie powiedzieć ile mnie kosztowała ta dachówka bo mam zupełnie inny układ ze sprzedawcš - kumpel jeszcze z podstawówki. Znam go bardzo dobrze więc serdecznie polecam.
Jedno Co Ci powiem to, że w E.D.Bau przebijajš KAŻDĽ cenę. Nie wierzysz? To przygotuj jakš najtańszš wycenę Twojego dachu na dachówkę ceramicznš i jed do nich.
Proponuję Ci jeszcze wydrukować zdjęcie mojego domu z tego wštku i pokaż im kto Ci polecał.

Namiar: "E.D.Bau" Arkadiusz Kucharczyk i Marek Wolny S.C. Biskupice k/Poznania tel. 061 8155 000

----------


## Yanek

Aha - to co widzisz na stronie internetowej Nelskamp'a [kolory dachówek] troszkę odbiega od tego co zobaczysz na żywo.

----------


## Bluszcz

Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z dachówką ceramiczną NELSKAMP Nibra DS5? Chodzi mi konkretnie o dach 4-spadowy, a jeszcze dokładniej to taki dach jak w projekcie "Dom w bluszczu 2" firmy Archon. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem tej dachówki, bo jest tańsza, wymaga mniej łat na dachu niż klasyczne, jest wytrzymała (właściciel sklepu z pomocnikiem stanęli na jednej i ważąc ponad 200kg jej nie złamali mimo, że była podparta tylko w 4 skrajnych punktach)...
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## benyś

Bardzo fajna dachówka lecz nie każdemu się podoba ze względu na swój wymiar materiał ok. niska waga mkw. pokrycia polecam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie dachówki dobrze prezentujš się na dużych połaciach. Reszta to rzecz gustu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marta S.

> Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z dachówką ceramiczną NELSKAMP Nibra DS5? Chodzi mi konkretnie o dach 4-spadowy, a jeszcze dokładniej to taki dach jak w projekcie "Dom w bluszczu 2" firmy Archon. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem tej dachówki, bo jest tańsza, wymaga mniej łat na dachu niż klasyczne, jest wytrzymała (właściciel sklepu z pomocnikiem stanęli na jednej i ważąc ponad 200kg jej nie złamali mimo, że była podparta tylko w 4 skrajnych punktach)...
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich



nasz wykonawca również proponuje tę dachówkę. Może Tobie buduje ta sama osoba...? Zastanawiamy się nad nią ale nie przekonuje nas jej rozmiar - czy widziałeś dach wykonany z tej dachówki?

----------


## Bluszcz

Widziałem pełno dachów wykonanych z tej dachówki - dwu i czterospadowe, duże i małe. Wszystkie w okolicy Pobiedzisk - Biskupice. Najmieszniejsze jest to, że ta dachówka położona na dachu wyglšda jak ta normalna - wcale nie sprawia wrażenia większej...

----------


## marzena i jacek

Witam!
My także będziemy budować DOM W BLUSZCZU 2,do dachu jeszcze daleka droga ale w związku z poruszonym tutaj tematem chciałam zadać pytanie.Spotkałam się z taką opinią,że na tego typu dachy nie wszystkie dachówki pasują.To znaczy przy niektórych rodzajach dachówek jest dużo odpadów przy kładzeniu i poprostu kupienie jej staje się nieekonomiczne.Jeżeli ktoś mógłby wymienić jakie rodzaje dachówek nie nadają się na taki dach to będę wdzięczna.

----------


## Piotr S.

Witam,

Chcialbym poddac ocenie sznownych forumowiczow, karpiowke w kolorze antracytowym, firmy NELSKAMP. Na zdjeciach widoczne sa roznice w odcieniach poszczegolnych dachowek. Wprawdzie jest to widoczne w sloneczny dzien ale to male pocieszenie. Powierzchnia dachu to 430m2 a szacunkowy koszt pokrycia to 50 tys.zl. 

W maju zglosilem reklamacje do hurtowni gdzie kupilem dachowki. Do tej pory jedyna propozycja jaka mi zlozono to obnizka ceny o 300 euro. Wydaje mi sie to nieco smieszna suma. Wlasciciel hurtowni gra na zwloke. Zanim zdecyduje sie na droge sadowa chcialem przedstawic szerszemu gronu zarowno standardy jakosciowe firmy NELSKAMP jak rowniez podejscie do klienta ze strony hurtowni i samego producenta.





Pozdrawiam,
Piotr.

----------


## slawkin

Witam!

Nie za dobrze to wygląda.
Jakie są twoje oczekiwania dotyczące producenta, albo hurtownika?

Pozdrawiam...

----------


## wartownik

Jezeli mozesz , to sprawdz daty na spodzie dachowek jasniejszych i ciemniejszych.
W podobnej sytuacji firma Koramic przyjechala na budowe , usunela wade , przeprosila za wine magazyniera .

----------


## Piotr S.

Jesli chodzi o moje oczekiwania to w zasadzie pogodzilem sie z takim wygladem dachu. Te plamy wylaza, sa widoczne tylko wtedy gdy swieci slonce. Dach jest bardzo dobrze zrobiony, wykonawca spisal sie na piatke. Jesli teraz chcialbym wymienic dachowki na jednolite to w zasadzie trzeba sciagac byc moze cale pokrycie. Pod spodem mam membrane Roofshield Super i najzwyczajniej boje sie o jej uszkodzenie. Na koniec nie wierze w jakies zalatwienie sprawy na poziomie, przynajmniej po dotychczasowych doswiadczeniach. Wydaje mi sie ze w tej sytuacji rozsadnym wyjsciem byloby obnizenie ceny dachowek. Proponowana suma 300 euro wydaje mi sie niepowazna. W ogole to nie zalezalo mi na wadliwym towarze, wrecz przeciwnie. Jesli jednak wyszlo tak jak wyszlo to chcialbym miec chociaz swiadomosc iz nie placilem za I gatunek a otrzymalem jakies magazynowe resztki.

Sprawdze te oznaczenia na spodach dachowek ale wydaje mi sie ze sa jednakowe.
Pozdrawiam,

Piotr.

----------


## wartownik

Moze z biegiem czasu kolor sie ujednolici   :Roll:  
Dach naprawde prezentuje sie znakomicie , jezeli podgiety okap to twoj pomysl to gratuluje.

----------


## izat

ja bym nie zaakceptowała takich dachówek, wygląda to bardzo nieciekawie, jakby rozlany olej na dachu  :sad:  
w deszczu pewnie też jest to widoczne przy mokrych połaciach  :sad: 
fatalnie
ja zażyczyłabym sobie wymiany całego dachu jeśli producent czy hurtownik oferuje takie śmieszne kwoty do zwrotu
ja tez mam karpiówkę więc się z Tobą w pewien sposób solidaryzuję  :big grin: 
nie wyobrażam sobie wydać tyle kasy i mieć taki dach (wizytówkę domu)  :sad: 
szczerze współczuję i zachęcam do powojowania  :wink:

----------


## Piotr S.

Dziekuje za wszystkie uwagi, poinformuje jak zakonczy sie ta sprawa.
Oczywiscie mam rowniez nadzieje ze w miare uplywu czasu, roznice pomiedzy odcieniami dachowek beda mniej widoczne. 

Co do zmiany kata dachu a wlasciwie juz ookapu to pomysl naszej architekt, mnie rowniez to sioe podoba.

Pozdrawiam,

Piotr.

----------


## jk69

Podnoszę temat - dachówka mało popularna chyba? 

Mnie interesuje płaska dachówka ceramiczna NIBRA G10 - ciemny szary, matowa.
W cenie podobna do Domina Creatona, ale co z jakością?

Kupiłabym Domino, gdyby nie to, że trzeba czekać na nią do lutego. A Nelskamp jest duuuuuużo szybszy!

Czy ktoś ma (ma mieć) Nelskampa na dachu?

----------


## benyś

Jakość porównywalna z Creatonem godna polecenia bez obaw

----------


## jk69

> Jakość porównywalna z Creatonem godna polecenia bez obaw


przepraszam za dociekliwość, ale z doświadczenia własnego dachu, czy z innych źródeł ta radosna wieść   :Lol: 

*po chwili:*

oj, przejrzałam Twoje posty   :oops:  Ty się tym poprostu zajmujesz zawodowo!

----------


## Kacperski

Dachówka Nelskampa - ceramiczna bardzo dobra,krzywdę robią tej firmie ci ,którzy oferują tylko DS5 to chyba najmniej ciekawy kształt Bardzo ładna H 10 - typowe S, F 10 też ciekawa fala,bardzo dobre zamki,świetna glina i angoba.Podejrzewam,że te słabe dachówki pokazywała konkurencja, to bardzo dobra dachówka!

----------


## jk69

:big grin:

----------


## jk69

Podnosze po raz drugi - może ktoś przypadkiem tu trafi teraz? 

szukam dachu do obejrzenie z dachówką Nelskampa - płaska Nibra G10 - w obojętnie jakim kolorze - moga być tez zdjęcia ...

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ja tez chętnie obejrzę zdjęcia..

----------


## agnieszkakusi

kurcze,w Toruniu nikt tą dachówką nie handluje...

----------


## jk69

> kurcze,w Toruniu nikt tą dachówką nie handluje...


Na pewno w Warszawie i w Poznaniu,choć to już nie najbliżej do Ciebie. POzdrawiam piękne miasto Toruń!

----------


## agnieszkakusi

dzięki, znalazłam hurtownię. Facet dosyć dziwnie zareagował:"dlaczego Nelskamp? przeciez jest tyle lepszych i ładniejszych dachówek w tej cenie. Ale oczywiście mozemy Pani sprzedać. "  :Roll:

----------


## jk69

> dzięki, znalazłam hurtownię. Facet dosyć dziwnie zareagował:"dlaczego Nelskamp? przeciez jest tyle lepszych i ładniejszych dachówek w tej cenie. Ale oczywiście mozemy Pani sprzedać. "


Nibra G10 jest dość wyjątkowa - to całkiem płaska dachówka, bez żadnych fal. Z tego co wiem są trzy takie dachówki ceramiczne na polskim rynku:
Creaton Domino, G10 Nelskampa oraz jakaś francuska - nie pamietam nazwy, dostępna w Warszawie. Więc coś facet kręci.. 

z betonowych jest jeszcze Tegalit Braasa.

Pozdrowienia!

Potzrebuję pilnie zobaczyć dach z Nibrą G10!

----------


## Kacperski

Podejrzewam,ze G10 nie zobaczysz u nas na dachu.Jest jeszcze Terra Piatta teraz "chodzi" pod Euronitem a od stycznia pod Creatonem, bardzo ciekawa dachówka ceramiczna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jk69

Kacperski, dzięki!
Tak, z G10 jest niejaki problem! Zdobyłam zdjęcia z Niemiec. Wygląda ładnie. Mam tylko cały czas wątpliwości co do koloru - ten ich "łupek" coś mocno wpada w brąz, i nijak się ma do łupka creatonowego.

Terra Piatta - bardzo ładna - do zobaczenia na wystawce w Krakowie, na dachu podobno na Śląsku dużo, i jakiś dach w Zakopanym przy dworcu PkP. Tam jest antracyt. I to jest ich odmiana łupka, bo szary podobno jest betonowy taki. Ale - nie przyjmują zamówień do końca roku w związku z sytuacją "przejściową" między Euronitem a Creatonem.

Ja zwariuję - niedługo napiszę doktorat z występowania dachówek płaskich na obszarze Polski, a mój dach łysy jak był tak jest! 

zdjęcia wkleję do mojego dziennika, bo teraz mi fotosik fika!

Pozdrawiam płaskodachówkowców!

----------


## ZakWr

Podajcie kontakt na przedstawiciela Nelskampa w Poznaniu?

----------


## jk69

> Podajcie kontakt na przedstawiciela Nelskampa w Poznaniu?


mam tylko na małopolskę: 012 270 87 36

ja wyslałam email (można po polsku) z prośbą o kontakt ze strony www nelskampa (www.nelscamp.de)  i oddzwonili z Krakowa

----------


## Kacperski

Nelskamp nie ma przedstawicieli, ma tylko hurtownie,które importują tę dachówkę,jest taka hurtownia we Wrocławiu .Adres i telefon na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ratkovitz

Niniejszym dołaczam do nieformalnego klubu płaskochachówkowców...

*jk69*

Francuska firma o której piszesz to Imerys, producent najpiękniejszej 
dachówki na świecie (HP10 - link poniżej).

http://www.zamarat.iq.pl/imerys/realizacje/hp10r.html

Jutro jadę na tournee po Wieliczce, żeby zobaczyć ją na żywo (przy okazji
zobaczę Tegalita). 
Jeśli zrobię jakieś zdjęcia - wyślę Ci na priva (wraz z opisem dojazdu).

pozdrowienia

----------


## jk69

o matko!  A ja miałam jutro zamawiać Nelscampa, a tu nagle okazuje się, że  w Wieliczce można zobaczyć Imerys HP-10! Proszę szybko o informację gdzie oraz dlaczego ona jest najpiękniejsza???? Ze zdjęć wynika, że jest dość podobna do Nibry G-10.

A co tam, zobaczę sobie jutro też Terra Piattę w hurtowni na Wielickiej.
Czy ja kiedyś kupię jakąś dachówkę?????????

----------


## Horatio

Witam
Proszę o opinie na temat dachówki ceramicznej nelskamp
H10 czarna angoba szlachetna
Czy cena 6,67zł za dachówkę ( na metr wchodzi 10 dachówek) jest ceną "przyzwoitą" za tą firmę
z pozdrowieniami
I Wesołych Świąt
Jarek

Ps. chętnie bym się dowiedział
Co sądzicie o firmie Nelskamp???

----------


## ZakWr

Nie wiem skąd jesteś ale u mnie cena cennikowa tej dachówki to 59,74/m2 brutto 22% do tego dają upusty rzędu 10-12% przy 200m2 dachu i zakupie dachówek specjalnych.

http://tadej.pl/cenniki.html
fajna firma, może nie są duzi ale wiele da się z nimi załatwić

----------


## Sloneczko

??? Dlaczego od tak dawna nikt nie pisze w tym wątku?

Też poproszę o namiary na hurtownię z francuską dachówką w Wieliczce i dziękuję jednocześnie za podanie przedstawiciela Nelskampa na Małopolskę  :smile:

----------


## jk69

To ja coś napiszę, albowiem Nelscampa zakupiłam i położyłam na dachu. 







Wrażenia:
- wykonawca chwalił, że b.dobrej jakości, że wytrzymałe, z dobrego materiału,
- szybko się je układa, bo są dość duże
- moim zdaniem nie są tak gładkie jak Domino Creatona,
- były jakieś problemy z dostawami z Niemiec, tzn. nie przysłali wszystkich dachówek "na raz" - na tzw. boczki (na połowę zamówionych boczków) musieliśmy (ja i Ratkowitz) czekać (tydzień lub dwa),
- gąsiory są b. zadziorne - ja bym wolała by linia tworzona przez nie była mniej "poszarpana' - ale z drugiej strony to urozmaica monotonny rytm dachu
- kolor jest piękny (szary, wpadający w odcień niebieskości, jakby metaliczny - jest jaśniejszy od łupka Creatona!) ale nie zupełnie jednolity - tzn. przy pewnym świetle na dachu widać zróżnicowanie odcieni - być może wynika to również z jakiś niedoskonałości ułożenia - przy płaskiej dachówce lekka zmiana kątu nachylenia powoduje, ze dachówka jest w tym miejscu już inaczej oświetlona. Mi ten melanż kolorystyczny się podoba - przy czym występuję tylko przy określonym nasłonecznieniu,
- dach robi wrażenie, właściwie wszyscy oglądacze (z baaaaardzo różnych "parafi"  :Wink2:  ) mówią sami z siebie - o, jaka ładna dachówka.
Być może dlatego, że rzadko takie dachy sie u nas spotyka.
- prawdą jest, że na zamówione dachówki do wentylacji kanalizacji czekam i czekam .....

Ja jestem z Nelscampa b.zadowolona. 

Pozdrawiam,

[/i]

----------


## jonestp

Witam!
Wielka prośba do jk69 i yanek o podanie nazw kolorów Waszych dachówek z  katalogu Nelskamp'a (altschwarz engobiert??? - nie mogę znaleźć odpowiednika).
Z góry dziękuję.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Sloneczko

Nelskamp jest tańszy od Braasa, a znacznie lepiej wykończony  :smile: 

Teraz czekam na próbki _Antyk_  i _Kolory jesieni_. Oba wzory są cieniowane i muszę zobaczyć kolory na żywo  :smile:

----------


## jk69

> Witam!
> Wielka prośba do jk69 i yanek o podanie nazw kolorów Waszych dachówek z  katalogu Nelskamp'a (altschwarz engobiert??? - nie mogę znaleźć odpowiednika).
> Z góry dziękuję.
> Pozdrawiam!


dark grey engobed czyli ciemno szary - tak się nazywał w Katalogu po angielsku naturlich  :big grin:   On jest całkiem mat bez połysku żadnego.
Przy czym on nie jest wcale tak ciemny - raczej szary.
POzdr.

----------


## Bob_PB

jk69 gratuluję wyboru!! 

wydaje mi się, że widziałem Twój dom lub bardzo podobny - Kraków Bronowice- jeśli to ten, to na żywo dachówka wygląda jeszcze lepiej.

Też jestem zwolennikiem płaskiej - chciałbym taką zastosować u mnie.
(dom się projektuje a ja zaczynam zgłębiać tajniki budownictwa).

Zastanawiam się jeszcze na dachówką włókno-cementową z Euronitu - fajnie wygląda w połączeniu z elewacją z tego samego materiału.

Niestety są ograniczenia - np. koszty

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów porównywał ceny dachówek, nazwę je, standardowych z dachówkami płaskimi (ciągle bardzo mały wybór) oraz dachówkami włókno-cementowymi (Euronit)?

chodzi mi o całkowity koszt m2 uwzględniający różne (jeśli takie jest wymagane) konstrukcje więźby dachowej.

dzięki za info

----------


## jk69

*Bob PB*,

dzięki, ale bronowice to nie ja   :big grin:  .
Nie ma innych wymagań technicznych względem wieźby "dla" dachówek płaskich czy "falistych" o ile oczywiście są ceramiczne lub cementowe.  
Rozstaw elementów wieźby zależy oczywiście od wielkości dachówki - i tu cena wieźby (materiał) będzie się trochę zmieniać w zależności czy dachówka jest mała czy duża - ale nie - czy płaska czy nie-płaska.  :Wink2:  
A tego euronitu nie znam, więc  nie wiem czy on jest np. lżejszy od ceramicznych.

----------


## gorgonit

Witam
Noszę sie z zamiarem zakupu tego typu dachówki . Być może ktoś już ma położoną tego typu dachóweczkę  - prosze o opinię .

----------


## tomzoo

A co sądzicie o dachówkach betonowych Nelskampa - konkretnie chodzi mi o modele klasy Long Life? Ponoć mają warstwę mikrobetonu na wierzchu i są prawie tak gładkie jak ceramiczne? Jak jest z ich nasiąkliwością?
Cały czas byłem za ceramiką, pojechałem do jednej hurtowni i sprzedawca zasiał wiele fermentu w mojej głowie  :wink:

----------


## jj

Nelskamp teoretycznie ma bardzo duży wybór dachówek tylko, że w Warszawie praktycznie nie można ich zobaczyć. Największa hurtownia z dachówkami Nelskampa w okolicach Warszawy jest..............w Łodzi. Dlatego dałam sobie z nimi spokój. W rezultacie kupiłam w zeszłym roku Von Mullera. Akurat Wykupił go Wienerberger i jego produkty zaczęły być sprzedawane pod szyldem Koramic zdecydowanie taniej niż do tej pory i w dodatku w ramach akcji promocyjnych.
jj

----------


## tomzoo

No a my mamy jeden punkt całkiem niedaleko - no i mocno się nad nimi zastanawiamy   :Roll:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> Nelskamp teoretycznie ma bardzo duży wybór dachówek tylko, że w Warszawie praktycznie nie można ich zobaczyć. Największa hurtownia z dachówkami Nelskampa w okolicach Warszawy jest..............w Łodzi. Dlatego dałam sobie z nimi spokój. W rezultacie kupiłam w zeszłym roku Von Mullera. Akurat Wykupił go Wienerberger i jego produkty zaczęły być sprzedawane pod szyldem Koramic zdecydowanie taniej niż do tej pory i w dodatku w ramach akcji promocyjnych.
> jj


Faktycznie masz rację tyle że jakość Von Muller by Wienerberger jest równie promocyjna co ich cena   :Lol:

----------


## ziaja3

Dziś własnie zakupiłam Nelskampa na swój dach. Długo się zastanawialiśmy i ostatecznie padło na Nibre DS 5, dachówka wielkoformatowa, kolor czerwona angoba, a raczej miedziana...Trochę się boję jak taka wielka dachówka będzie wyglądać na naszym dachu, ale jeżdziliśmy po okolicy oglądać dachy z tą własnie dachówką i jej rozmiar nie rzucał się tak bardzo w oczy, wiec mam nadzieję, że u nas też będzie ok.  :big grin:

----------


## czandra

> Dziś własnie zakupiłam Nelskampa na swój dach. Długo się zastanawialiśmy i ostatecznie padło na Nibre DS 5, dachówka wielkoformatowa, kolor czerwona angoba, a raczej miedziana...Trochę się boję jak taka wielka dachówka będzie wyglądać na naszym dachu, ale jeżdziliśmy po okolicy oglądać dachy z tą własnie dachówką i jej rozmiar nie rzucał się tak bardzo w oczy, wiec mam nadzieję, że u nas też będzie ok.


Oglądałam ich stronę i dachówki są ładne, szczególnie Nibra G10. Jaka była cena twojej dachówki i jaki był u ciebie okres oczekiwania.

Pzdr.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Przy Ds 5 pilnujcie dokładności wykonania dachu , bo jak nie to może się to zemścić  :Wink2:

----------


## czandra

> Przy Ds 5 pilnujcie dokładności wykonania dachu , bo jak nie to może się to zemścić


Znasz jakieś sekrety tych dachówek? Napisz coś więcej. Co powiesz na temat Niba G10?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Bardzo fajna dachóweczka podobna do Creaton Domino ,  i chyba od niej tańsza , napewno wyrób bardzo dobrej klasy warty swojej ceny. Są płaskie i  ryflowane , zwykłe , angoby i glazury

----------


## czandra

> Bardzo fajna dachóweczka podobna do Creaton Domino ,  i chyba od niej tańsza , napewno wyrób bardzo dobrej klasy warty swojej ceny. Są płaskie i  ryflowane , zwykłe , angoby i glazury


Dzięki za info. A ile w takim razie ona kosztuje, chociaż tak orientacyjnie?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Nie wiem niestety  :cry:   Pozdrawiam

----------


## czandra

> Nie wiem niestety   Pozdrawiam


Szkoda  :sad:

----------


## ravi8

Proszę bardzo  :big grin:  Tu: http://tadej.pl/pliki/G10.pdf znajdują się aktualne ceny tej dachówki w firmie TADEJ. Na stronie tej firmy są również cenniki innych dachówek Nelskampa.
Zastanawiam się również nad dachówką Nelskamp ale DS5... Oprócz tego w myślę nad Robenem średzka falista plus oraz dachówka WITA z CERABUDu w Krotoszynie... Na razie jestem na etapie murowania ścian ale powoli trzeba się zastanawiać co wybrać  :cool:

----------


## Sloneczko

Drogi ten Tadej. Szukając cennika dachówek Nelskamp, znalazłam Nibrę w sklepie internetowym, gdzie jest *dużo* tańsza   :ohmy:  

http://www.remontspj.pl/sklep/produk...amp_nibra_f10.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

:ohmy:   nia Tadej drogi , tylko dwa zupełnie różne produkty porównujesz  :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

> nia Tadej drogi , tylko dwa zupełnie różne produkty porównujesz


Też Nibra, choć inny rodzaj, ale... u Tadeja i tak jest drożej o kilka zł na sztuce:

http://www.tadej.pl/pliki/F10.pdf

----------


## Slawek 9

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> Przy Ds 5 pilnujcie dokładności wykonania dachu , bo jak nie to może się to zemścić 
> 
> 
> Znasz jakieś sekrety tych dachówek? Napisz coś więcej. Co powiesz na temat Niba G10?


Czesc.
Pod wpływem tej dyskusji prawie zdecydowałem sie zrezygnowac z przereklamowanego według mnie Creatona Domino na korzysc NIbr G10.

Zobaczyłem kilka dachów i powiem ze wyglądają nawet lepiej niz Creaton Domino.
Kupiłem sobie jedną sztukę aby popatrzyc przez weekend i. ..... zaczęły sie schody.
W czasie odkurzania żona potrąciła ją i przewróciła sie lekko na parkiet.
W efekcie przewrócenia rozsypała sie na strzepy.....

Pomyślałem sobie iż na dachu beda panowac jeszcze trudniejsze warunki i od razu pojawiły sie obawy czy np. grad nie rozwali mi dachu...

Czy macie podobne doświadczenia?

Co sądzicie o trwałosci Nibry
Sławek

----------


## ziaja3

Jak zaczęliśmy się rozglądać za dachówką na nasz dach w ogóle ine maiałam pojęcia o istnieniu takiej firmy jak Nelskamp. Pan w hurtowni uświadomił nas, że Nelskamp, to światowy lider w dachówkach tyle że mało znany na nsaszym rynku. Podobno o wiele więcej sprzedają swoich dachówek na Ukrainę niz do nas. W kazdym razie w hurtowniach, gdzie pytaliśmy o Nelskampa wszyscy nam mowili, że  w tej chwili na naszym rynku Creaton i Nelskamp mają najlepsze wyroby  i ze dachówki z tych dwóch firm są porównywalne, jesli chodzi o jakość. Pytaliśmy się też znajomego dekarza o opinie i bardzo chwalił Nelskampa. Zdecydowaliśmy się na Nibre DS 5 (przez prawie 2 miesiące przymierzaliśmy się do tych dachówek, bo jak już padło w końcu na Nelskampa, to sie pokłóciliśmy z mężem najpierw o kolor, potem o format, a jeszcze zrobiliśmy kilka wycieczek po drodze, żeby obejrzec dachy z ta dachówką w naszej okolicy i pogadać z właścicielami. Wszyscy chwalili Nelskampa i Nibre ds 5) z tego względu, że jak już powiedzieliśmy panu w hurtowni, że ją bierzemy, to przywieźli nam ją na drugi dzień. Za dachówke na nasz dach razem ze wszystkimi koniecznymi akcesoriami zapłaciliśmy w sumie 22 tys., czyli 1 m naszego dachu kosztuje ok. 80 zł bez robocizny oczywiście. W pewnym momencie zastanawialiśmy sie tez nad dachówką srednioformatową (symbolu nie pamietam) i nie była ona nawet dużo droższa, bo cały koszty wyniósł 24 tys., ale trzeba na nia czekac do końca wrzesnia. Mieliśmy tez wycene z Creatona na dachówke Kera Pfane i nie dość, że wychodziło drożej od Nelskampa o jakieś 5-6 tys., to tez trzeba było czekać jakieś 3-4 tyg. na dostawe. A tak mamy juz naszego Nelskampa u nas na budowie i w poniedziałek zaczynamy więźbe.  :big grin:

----------


## rael_ww

> Dziś własnie zakupiłam Nelskampa na swój dach. Długo się zastanawialiśmy i ostatecznie padło na Nibre DS 5, dachówka wielkoformatowa, kolor czerwona angoba, a raczej miedziana...Trochę się boję jak taka wielka dachówka będzie wyglądać na naszym dachu, ale jeżdziliśmy po okolicy oglądać dachy z tą własnie dachówką i jej rozmiar nie rzucał się tak bardzo w oczy, wiec mam nadzieję, że u nas też będzie ok.


ziaja3 gdzie zamawiałaś dachówkę? W jakiej hurtowni? Chętnie obejrzałbym te realizacje, bo jestem też z Wrocławia. No i też myślę o czerwonej angobie  :smile:

----------


## ziaja3

Nelskampa kupiliśmy w hurtowni Wobo-pol przy ul. Skrajnej 8 we Wrocławiu, tel. 78 54 034 (nie mylić z hurtownią Wobo, która jest przy Skrajnej 8A). Na miejscu można obejrzeć zdjęcia z realizacji (zdjęcia w komputerze) albo poprosić o adresy budów, gdzie położono dachówki Nelskampa. W taki właśnie sposób obejrzeliśmy na żywo dom z położoną już dachówką, tą, która nas interesowała. No i na miejscu, co nie jest bez znaczenia, jest bardzo konkretny i fachowy pan (chyba właściciel). Męczyliśmy go prawie dwa miesiące w kwestii dachówek, komina itp. Polecam. Poza tym, ta hurtownia chyba specjalizuje się w dachach i wszsytkim, co jest potzrebne do jego ułożenia, więc wszystko, o co prosilismy było na miejscu. Więźbe też zamowiliśmy u nich (ceny takie jak w tartakach)
pozdrawiam 
 :Wink2:

----------


## rael_ww

Dziękuję za informacje. Byłem, oglądałem i rozmawiałem. Bardzo sympatyczni ludzie. W mojej ocenie angoba w Nelskampie (analizowałem miedzianą - to jest chyba brąz czerwonawy z podbiałką, mam rację?) nie jest gorszej jakości niż w Creatonie... może nawet bardziej trwała na uszkodzenia mechaniczne.
Ja osobiście szukam mniejszego formatu, więc może F10 lub H10, ale i DS5 nie wykluczam.

ziaja3, jak tylko będziesz miała zdjęcia swojego dachu, to... pochwal się nimi na forum, ok?  :smile:

----------


## ziaja3

Oczywiście, jak juz bedzie dach, to jakies zdjecie na pewno zamieszcze. Sama jestem ciekawa jak to wyjdzie. Szczerze mowiac, gdyby nie fakt, ze na ta srednioformatową, ktora bardziej mi sie podobała trezba  czekac do konca wrzesnia, to bysmy ja wzięli. W kazdym razie juz niedługo powinnismy sie przekonac jak DS 5 "zaprezentuje" się na naszym dachu...?
pozdrawiam

----------


## czandra

Tylko nie zapomnij o tych zdjęciach!  :big grin:  
Dlaczego na mniejszy format trzeba było czekać, a twoja była od ręki?

----------


## ziaja3

Ta mniejsza dachówka - średnioformatowa jest bardziej chodliwa, i w związku z tym trzeba było ją zamawiać z Niemiec. Nibre DS 5 miał akurat na magazynie i wszystkie akcesoria były też na miejscu, tak że od ręki można było skompletować cały dach. Ds 5 jest po prostu duża i jak ktoś przychodzi i widzi ją pierwszy raz, to najczęściej ludzie pytają się "a co to jest, płetwa?" Dlatego zanim ją kupilismy pojechaliśmy zobaczyć na żywo kilka budów, żeby wiedzieć jak wygląda na dachu. I stwierdziliśmy, że jest ok, po położeniu rozmiar nie rzuca się w oczy. Poza tym my mamy prosty dwuspadowy dach, wiec powinna wyglądać dobrze. Ja ktoś juz stweirdził tu wczesniej, jakościowo te dachówki są OK, a reszta to sprawa gustu. Po prostu nie kazdemu podoba sie DS 5 ze względu na rozmiar i dlatego częściej ludzie biorą inne modele Nelskampma , po prostu mniejsze, a co za tym idzie te mniejsze są bardziej chodliwe.
 :smile:

----------


## Fiddler

> Czesc.
> Pod wpływem tej dyskusji prawie zdecydowałem sie zrezygnowac z przereklamowanego według mnie Creatona Domino na korzysc NIbr G10.
> 
> Zobaczyłem kilka dachów i powiem ze wyglądają nawet lepiej niz Creaton Domino.
> Kupiłem sobie jedną sztukę aby popatrzyc przez weekend i. ..... zaczęły sie schody.
> W czasie odkurzania żona potrąciła ją i przewróciła sie lekko na parkiet.
> W efekcie przewrócenia rozsypała sie na strzepy.....
> 
> Pomyślałem sobie iż na dachu beda panowac jeszcze trudniejsze warunki i od razu pojawiły sie obawy czy np. grad nie rozwali mi dachu...
> ...


Witajcie, 

Jestem na etapie układania dachówki Nelskamp na dachu, wybrałem angobowaną H10 w kolorze brązowoczerwonym. Osobiście nie znam się na dachówkach, więc będę bazował na doświadczeniach dekarza, który stwierdził, że ta dachówka: po pierwsze jest twarda i nie ma mowy o jakimś pękaniu. Powiedział nawet, że jakby ją zrzucić na ziemię to nie powinna popękać. Po drugie jest bardzo dobrze wypalona i równa. Osobiście dach baaaardzo mi się podoba i wszystkim mogę polecić tą dachówkę (aczkolwiek nie chciałbym, żeby każdy taki miał  :smile:  )
Posiadam dach dwuspadowy o powierzchni 225 m.kw i model H10 dobrze się na nim komponuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rael_ww

*Fiddler*, czy możesz zamieścić zdjęcie swojego dachu? Nawet, jeżeli prace jeszcze trwają  :smile:

----------


## ziaja3

Ja też dołączam się do prośby o zdjęcie dachu choć z kawałkiem Twojej dachówki  :Wink2:

----------


## Fiddler

Witajcie, 

Ze zdjęciem jest ten problem, że nie mam aparatu cyfrowego, postaram się jednak coś wykombinować i wstawić zdjęcia. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pierwek

to betonowa "esówka" Nelskamp nowy-czerwony matowy

spróbuję dzisiaj zrobić i wkleić zdjęcia z mniejszej odległości

a na początek takie:

----------


## rael_ww

Zachęcam do wklejania kolejnych zdjęć. 
Może ktoś ma Nibra F10 rotbraun engobiert? 
Niemcy przetłumaczyli to na: *brąz czerwonawy z podbiałką*. Nie wiem o co chodzi z tą podbiałką, ale brzmi oryginalnie  :Lol:

----------


## czandra

F10 jest bardzo podobna do średzkiej falistej plus Robena. Czy te dachówki czymś się różnią?

----------


## rael_ww

Nbra jest robiona w Niemczech. Jej jakość jest oceniana bardzo wysoko i ja to potwierdzam. Bardzo mocna i dobrze położona angoba. We wzornictwie chiałbym więcej finezji. Gąsiory wyglądają z daleka, jak cementowe   :sad:  . 
Roben Plus jest robiony w Polsce i słyszałem wiele negatywnych głosów, ale osobiście nie znam tej dachówki. Głosy mogą być zawistne  :smile: .
Aha... Roben bardzo słabo dostępny, a Nibra F10 bez większych problemów. 

Czandra! Robiłaś analizę cenową? Jak wyszła?

----------


## czandra

> Czandra! Robiłaś analizę cenową? Jak wyszła?


Cenowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie. Jeżeli chodzi o jakość, to generalnie hurtownie odradzały robena. Mówią, że poszli na ilość, a jakość została daleko w tyle. Jestem umówiona na wizytę z przedstawicielem creatona, bardzo zachwalał te produkty i z dostępnością też nie ma problemu. Nie wiem jak wyjdzie cenowo, bo to wyjdzie podczas negocjacji. Creaton też jest robiony w Niemczech i ma podobne wzory. Forumowicze mówili, że jest droższy od Nelskampa. Zobaczymy. Czy ty już zamówiłeś F10?
Pzdr.

----------


## rael_ww

Nie, jeszcze nie podjąłem ostatecznej decyzji. U mnie KeraPfane wychodzi 20% drożej w stosunku do Nibry F10.

Analizuję Nibrę F10, Bogen Innovo 12, KeraPfanne i Rupp Sirius. 

Daj znać, czy jesteś zadowolona z tych negocjacji z Creatonem? Zadaj mu pytanie, czy jest pewien, że ewentualnie zamówione dachówki będą pochodziły z jednej partii produkcyjnej.

----------


## czandra

My już wybralismy rupp sirius  :big grin:

----------


## jaga00

A ja mam nie lada problem. Kupiłam Nelskampa, bordową ( czerwien burgundzka) , angobowana. Dekarze szybko ją położyli i... okazało się , że kolor jest nierówny. Jest w, jakby, ciapki. Jestem załamana. Dzisiaj ma być przedstawiciej firmy sprzedającej!!!
 ... A tak się ciszyłam, bo bardzo mi się podobała ta dachówka. I co ja mam teraz zrobic???

----------


## muriel

a czy ma ktos z Was położone to:



Nelskamp esówka, kolory jesieni

jestem prawie zdecydowana, ale chętnie obejrzałabym fotkę "na dachu"......

z góry dzięki

----------


## Sloneczko

My mamy Nelskamp Antyk, ale jeszcze na ziemi:



Ma więcej brązu niż Kolory jesieni.

----------


## gorgonit

Witam
Ja już mam na działce dachóweczkę nelskampa nibrę F-10  .
Więźba juz praktycznie zrobiona , folia konrłaty , łaty położone . W przyszłym tygodniu powinienem mieć juz przynajmniej część  dachu przykrytego  .
Dachówka wygląda super . Zobczę jak będzie prezentować sie na dachu .

----------


## pioniur

> My mamy Nelskamp Antyk, ale jeszcze na ziemi:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma więcej brązu niż Kolory jesieni.


Ponieważ też kupiłem betonową Skę Nelskampa - kolor Premium (taka brązowo - czarna i bardziej matowa niż na zdięciu) mam szybkie pytanie. Mam dach dwuspadowy i dachówki szczytowe znacznie różnią się jakością malowania. W standardowej dachówce kolor brązowy delikatnie przechodzi w czarny. W dachówce szczytowej i na gąsiorach wygląda to jakby ktoś wziął brązową dachówkę i domalował czarne kleksy. Bardzo mi się to nie podoba. Jak jest u Ciebie *Sloneczko*?  

Drugie pytanie dotyczy gwarancji. W mojej okolicy rywalizują ze sobą dwie firmy handlujące dachówkami. Tylko w jednej był dostępny Nelskamp. Niemniej jednak podczas rozmowy z właścicielem drugiego składu, Ten powiedział mi (mimo że nie handluje Nelskampem) że tamta firma sprzedaje odpady z Niemiec - dużo gorsze jakościowo.  I że trzydziestoletnia gwarancja powinna być podpisana na jakimś orginalnym papierze firmowym. 
Przedstawiciel drugiej firmy zarzekał się że gwarancja obowiązuje na podstawie faktury a towar jest pierwszego gatunku. Moje pytanie brzmi: czy Wy dostawaliście jakiś ekstra papier potwierdzający gwarancję?

----------


## Sloneczko

Hehe, dopiero dzisiaj kładą się pierwsze dachówki, a gąsiory jeszcze zapakowane. 
Usiłowałam podglądnąć, ale chyba wyglądają tak samo jak dachówki.

A może te maźnięcia w Twoich są zrobione specjalnie, by ozdobniki jakoś się wyróżniały?
Zawsze możesz wziąć dachówkę i gąsiora, i podjechać z nimi do składu zapytać dlaczego tak się różnią i czy wszystkie tak mają. 

Odnośnie gwarancji: mamy ją tylko na podstawie faktury.
Na stronie Nelskampa: http://www.nelskamp.de/en/menue-link.../products.html jest informacja o certyfikatach i gwarancji dla wszystkich produkowanych przez nich dachówek.
Można by to wydrukować i podpiąć do faktury. Gdyby w przyszłości były jakieś problemy, każdy sąd uzna Twoje roszczenia  :smile: 

Dachówki są doskonałej jakości i nie wierz słowom sprzedawcy, że konkurencja sprzedaje odpady, bo jest to nieprawdą!

----------


## pioniur

Dzięki za odpowiedź,
z tą gwarancją to myślałem że to ściema bo Ci dwaj handlowcy pracowali kiedyś wspólnie, w pewnym momencie się rozłączyli i teraz najeżdżają na siebie jak tylko mogą. 

A ja kupiłem te dachówki bo właśnie słyszałem że są bardzo dobre, no i te kolorowe mieszanki nie występujące u innych firm. Poza tym cenowo są bardzo atrakcyjne (kupowałem w kwietniu - kosztorys dachówki IBF brązowej był tylko o 2000zł tańszy.) Wolałem dopłacić za kolor i jakość. Dodam że nie mam nic do zarzucenia dachówkom IBF - mój brat ma i sobie chwali.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pioniur

Tak wygląda moja dachówka na stronie Nelskampa



W rzeczywistości jest jaśniejsza.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasze z bliska są takie:




I widać że gąsior jest bardziej wybarwiony niż dachówka.

Nasz skład nie miał w ofercie takich dachówek jak Twoje. Gdyby je miał, pewnie byśmy takie wybrali  :smile:

----------


## pioniur

Ty masz przynajmniej pasy na gąsiorach a ja takie czarne kropy. Do tego szczytowe masz takiej samej jakości jak standardowe. 

Jeśli chodzi o kolor to były problemy z jego zamówieniem (widziałem ją tylko na holenderskiej stronie Nelskampa). Podobno były dostępne tylko na zamówienie ale miałem czas by poczekać. 
Spróbuję zrobić zdjęcia tych moich dachówek - będzie widać o co mi chodzi.

----------


## MONIA i WOJTEK

Cześć mam pytanko macie położone dachówki betonowe, czy ceramiczne Nelskampa?

----------


## pierwek

do słoneczka:

dużo miałaś uszkodzonych dachówek podstawowych?
U mnie było bardzo dużo na niektórych paletach 5szt połamanych na dole. zły sposób pakowania. Zapakowane były oryginalnie...

----------


## pierwek

> Odnośnie gwarancji: mamy ją tylko na podstawie faktury.
> Na stronie Nelskampa: http://www.nelskamp.de/en/menue-link.../products.html jest informacja o certyfikatach i gwarancji dla wszystkich produkowanych przez nich dachówek.


moja dachówka to: http://www.nelskamp.de/en/menue-link...-gloss-sg.html

czy są gdzieś na ich stronach gwarancje do wydrukowania? czy tylko te ładne czerwone  znaczki "Nelskamp 30 Jahre Garatie" ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sloneczko

Chyba tylko te znaczki, ale przecież gwarancję dostajesz od sprzedawcy. To on jest pośrednikiem i on opiera się na gwarancji producenta.

Popękanych było bardzo dużo. Dlatego wcześniej trzeba sobie zastrzec w składzie sposób reklamacji. Albo kasa, albo nowe dachówki.

*Pierwek*, podobno jest to sprawa naszych dziurawych dróg...

----------


## pierwek

no wiesz ale gwarancja jest podobno 30lat. Papieru żadnego nie dostałem a jak za 10 lat firma w której kupowałem się zwinie? Do kogo pójdę bez gwarancji?
Poza tym wydaje mi się że jak nie masz papierowej gwarancji to tylko rękojmia 1 rok się należy...

Co do połamanych dachówek. Moim zdaniem to wina pakowania. Połamane były na spodzie i patrząc na sposób ułożenia nie dziwię się... Na Twoich zdjęciach dachówki leżą tak samo - dłużyszym końcem na dole - jakby leżały krótszym to by sie nie łamały (tak sądzę).

Fakt, że reklamacja bezproblemowa. Zrobiłem fotki kupce uszkodzonych dachówek. Fma wysłała zdjęcia do producenta i dostałem kasę. Bez wydziwiania.

----------


## Sloneczko

A więc firma solidna  :smile:

----------


## slaw79

Poszukuje informacji na temat tej dachowki
Czy wiecie cos na jej temat

----------


## pierwek

a wystarczyłoby poszukać a nie zakładać kolejny temat...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowki-...light=nelskamp

----------


## Piątka

:Wink2:

----------


## Yogi.

Witam, 
jestem na etapie podjęcia decyzji co do dachówki. Wybór padł na antracyt z Ruppceramika (Sirius) lub - nowo odkrytą przeze mnie grafit F13 Nelskamp (dachówka ceramiczna).

I tu pytanie - czy ktoś z Was kładł u siebie dachówkę Nelskampa? Chodzi mi o ceramikę, nie betonową. Jak wygląda w porównaniu jakościowo do Ruppceramiki? Może ktoś kładł tę dachówkę na swoim dachu (chodzi mi o grafit) i dysponuje zdjęciami, albo chociaż mógłby napisać, jak się prezentuje? O ruppie różne opinie krażą, o nelskampie prawie nic nie znalazłem. 

Z tego co mówią sprzedawcy w dwóch miejscach, kolor ten nie jest monolityczny - zmienia się w zależności od kąta patrzenia i naświetlenia (w słońcu wydaje się byc taki ciemno brązowy, w "cieniu" totalny grafit), poza tym twierdza że jest to bardzo dobra dachówka, równa, ma wysokie zamki, a nawet mi wspominali coś o tym, że jest to klinkierowa dachówka. Pierwszy raz się spotkałem z takim okresleniem, więc pytam, czy aby ktoś mnie nie nabija w butelkę :smile: 

Coś ktoś wie o tym Nelskampie?
Co do koloru, faktycznie wydaje się zmieniać w zalezności od tego czy jest słońce czy nie. Powierzchnia wydaje się być równa (brak większych "chropów" jak na zwykłą dachówkę ceramiczną (nie glazurowaną), ale jestem w tej sprawie laikiem, więc lepiej podpytać :smile: 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## TOMASZQS

Nikt Cię nie ładuje, to bardzo dobre produkty, niestety mało u nas znane, brał bym bez zastanowienia F 13, twarda jak pierun i dźwięczna jak dzwon, zamki wysokie, mankamentem jest niewielka możliwość regulacji rozstawu łat (ale to już zmartwienie twojego przyszłego wykonawcy  :big grin:  ) z odcieniami było zawsze przyzwoicie

----------


## darekzet

hej,

nie pokażę Ci co prawda na dachu, ale zdecydowaliśmy się położyć dachówkę wilkoformatową Nelskamp Nibra G10 
wybraliśmy kolor "czerń stara angobowany (32)"... po naszemu ciemny grafit
faktycznie w pełnym słońcu kolor wpada w ciemny brąz ale nam to bardzo odpowiada bo żona chciała dachówkę brązową (w jej języku: czekoladową) a ja grafitową ... więc mamy rozwiązanie kompromisowe  :smile: 

mój wykonawca dachu pochwalił dachówkę pod względem jakościowym (równa, solidne zamki itd) 

jak pojawi się na dachu to i fotę podrzucę  :smile:

----------


## ProStaś

Potwierdzam. Nelskamp jest super.
Mam na dachu Nibrę F10, kolor brąz. Bardzo twarda, dekarze łazili po niej bez problemu. Kolor jest niesamowity i rzeczywiście bardzo dużo zależy od światła jakie pada na dachówki. Najładniej, przynajmniej moja, wygląda przy zachodzącym słońcu.
Możesz śmiało kupować.

pzdr

----------


## TypeR

Cześć
u nas Nibra R-10 barwy stare angobowane. Faktycznie w słońcu wydaje się brązowa.
Twarda i ciasne zamki tak twierdzili dekarze. Jedno mała uwaga, co któraś dachówka miała taki pasek na boku i trzeba było go przy układaniu zetrzeć np. o łatę lub przejechać czymś po boku żeby równo się układała (podejrzewam że ja bym nawet na to uwagi nie zwrócił).

Nibra to dachówki wielkoformatowe, naszej R-10 wychodzi ok. 10 szt./m2





Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## TOMASZQS

R-10 kładzie się bajecznie, wiem coś o tym  :Wink2:   to nie pasek tylko taki odlew z formy, który powoduje właśnie owe ciasne zamki (tzn musieli trochę przytrzeć aby był luz) widocznie jakąś gorszą partię trafiłeś, mnie się taka jeszcze nie przytrafiła, naprawdę super wyroby i polecam

----------


## TOMASZQS

R-10 i Roto na dachu, nieładnie, wszędzie dookoła mówią żeby krajowe kupować  :Lol:

----------


## TypeR

> R-10 i Roto na dachu, nieładnie, wszędzie dookoła mówią żeby krajowe kupować


Ano jak krajowe wychodziło drożej to co zrobić  :wink:  .
A tak na poważnie to miał być Tondach Stodo 12 i wychodził o jakieś 1500 zł drożej, na okna wysokoosiowe przy 5 szt. rabat dostałem więc tylko brać....   :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## Yogi.

Witam, 
co do twardości dachówki Nelskamp.. dzisiaj wykonawca wziął jedną i przeciął na pół jak masło. Fakt faktem, że sprzęt miał porządny. Nie wiem co teraz myśleć o twardości tej dachówki i jej wyższości poprzez ten fakt nad innymi... 

Sądzę, że to normalne, bo przecież każda dachówka musi się poddać tarczy :smile:  Pozostałą połówkę dachówki zrzuciłem z 1,5m i pękła na kawałki :smile: 

A wiecie może jak wygląda sprawa nasiąkliwości tej dachówki, odporności barwy na "zmywanie" przez deszcz (w jednej hurtowni mi powiedzieli :fachowcy", że angoba z Nelskampa się bardzo szybko zmywa :smile:  Chcieli mi Robena sprzedać, gwoli ścisłości :smile: 

Tak czy inaczej, prawdopodobnie będę kupował F 13 Nelskampa, bo podejrzewam że prawie każda się tnie tak samo i każda się rozbije jak sie ją zrzuci z pewnej wysokości...

Chyba że macie w tej materii jakieś doświadczenia i sugestie?

----------


## TOMASZQS

Oczywiście, że rozbije się każda, ale jak Ty rzucisz, jak rzucę ja to nie rozbije się żadna  :big grin:   (no prawie) nie słuchaj głupot , o jakiejś zmywalności angoby w Nelskampie, bo to jakiś totalny bełkot, a już wogóle porównywanie do "ceramiki " Robena jest nieporozumieniem, jest twarda i to Ci gwarantuję, byle jaka tarcza tego nie rusza. co do nasiąkliwości, tu dokładnie pasuje określenie klinkierowa dachówka, czyli nasiąka bardzo niewiele. Decyzja należy tylko do Ciebie

----------


## ProStaś

> Witam, 
> co do twardości dachówki Nelskamp.. dzisiaj wykonawca wziął jedną i przeciął na pół jak masło. Fakt faktem, że sprzęt miał porządny. Nie wiem co teraz myśleć o twardości tej dachówki i jej wyższości poprzez ten fakt nad innymi... 
> 
> Sądzę, że to normalne, bo przecież każda dachówka musi się poddać tarczy Pozostałą połówkę dachówki zrzuciłem z 1,5m i pękła na kawałki
> 
> A wiecie może jak wygląda sprawa nasiąkliwości tej dachówki, odporności barwy na "zmywanie" przez deszcz (w jednej hurtowni mi powiedzieli :fachowcy", że angoba z Nelskampa się bardzo szybko zmywa Chcieli mi Robena sprzedać, gwoli ścisłości
> 
> Tak czy inaczej, prawdopodobnie będę kupował F 13 Nelskampa, bo podejrzewam że prawie każda się tnie tak samo i każda się rozbije jak sie ją zrzuci z pewnej wysokości...
> 
> Chyba że macie w tej materii jakieś doświadczenia i sugestie?


Zapytaj tego forumowicza:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2944864.htm#2944864
Wie o tej dachówce naprawdę dużo, fakt że nią handluje, nie oznacza braku profesjonalizmu. Handluje wieloma dachówkami. Mogłem kupić i tańszą i droższą od tej. Mimo to kupiłem Nelskampa i za każdym razem jak jestem na działce cieszy ona moje oko. Wdzięczny jestem, że dałem się na nią namówić i nie kupiłem dachówki betonowej. 
Napisz do niego na priv lub do firmy, da Ci wykład o procesie produkcji, produkcji dla NIEMIECKIEGO klienta.

pzdr

----------


## heniecki

Ja mam na dachu nelskampa H14 glazure braz migdalowy,lezy juz panad dwa lata i wyglada jakby ja polozyli wczoraj ,jak dla mnie wyglad rewelacja,cena troche mniej,ale na dachu postanowilem nieoszczedzac.Dekarze bardzo zachwalali i troche kleli przy cieciu bo wyrob naprawde jest bardzo twardy, tak wiec ta dachowka jest naprawde godna polecenia, no i jeszcze jedna zaleta ze jest produkowana w niemczech.

----------


## TypeR

> Zapytaj tego forumowicza:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2944864.htm#2944864
> Wie o tej dachówce naprawdę dużo, fakt że nią handluje, nie oznacza braku profesjonalizmu. Handluje wieloma dachówkami. Mogłem kupić i tańszą i droższą od tej. Mimo to kupiłem Nelskampa i za każdym razem jak jestem na działce cieszy ona moje oko. Wdzięczny jestem, że dałem się na nią namówić i nie kupiłem dachówki betonowej. 
> Napisz do niego na priv lub do firmy, da Ci wykład o procesie produkcji, produkcji dla NIEMIECKIEGO klienta.
> 
> pzdr


Cześć,
jeżeli chodzi o pana Sebastiana to polecam, pełen profesjonalizm przy sprzedaży, zreszą po sprzedaży również, dokupowałem różne pierdoły, wszystko na telefon lub @ - zawsze załatwione bez problemu.
Trochę żałuję że przed zakupem nie byłem u nich na składzie (kupiłem dachówkę i resztę na dach przez net), mają duży wybór dachówek i może coś innego bym wybrał  .....   :wink: .
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## TOMASZQS

> Napisał Yogi.
> 
> Witam, 
> co do twardości dachówki Nelskamp.. dzisiaj wykonawca wziął jedną i przeciął na pół jak masło. Fakt faktem, że sprzęt miał porządny. Nie wiem co teraz myśleć o twardości tej dachówki i jej wyższości poprzez ten fakt nad innymi... 
> 
> Sądzę, że to normalne, bo przecież każda dachówka musi się poddać tarczy Pozostałą połówkę dachówki zrzuciłem z 1,5m i pękła na kawałki
> 
> A wiecie może jak wygląda sprawa nasiąkliwości tej dachówki, odporności barwy na "zmywanie" przez deszcz (w jednej hurtowni mi powiedzieli :fachowcy", że angoba z Nelskampa się bardzo szybko zmywa Chcieli mi Robena sprzedać, gwoli ścisłości
> 
> ...


A ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie kupiłbym cementowego Nelskampa i ani trochę nie żałowałbym podjętej decyzji  :big grin:  wiadomo wszyscy chcą mieć na dachu ceramikę, tyle że dobre wyroby ceramiczne zaczynają się od ceny zbliżonej do ceramicznego Nelskampa i większej, mniej zamożnym pozostaje kupno bardzo dobrego betonu,a bez wątpienia Nelskamp takim jest...

----------


## ProStaś

> A ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie kupiłbym cementowego Nelskampa i ani trochę nie żałowałbym podjętej decyzji  wiadomo wszyscy chcą mieć na dachu ceramikę, tyle że dobre wyroby ceramiczne zaczynają się od ceny zbliżonej do ceramicznego Nelskampa i większej, mniej zamożnym pozostaje kupno bardzo dobrego betonu,a bez wątpienia Nelskamp takim jest...


To nie tak. Kupiłem ceramikę bo na mój dach była w cenie Braasa z powłoką Cisar i w podobnej cenie jak dachówka betonowa Nelskampa. Różnica to ok. 3000 zł. na całym dachu. Czy to dużo ? Według mnie nie, kupię tańsze panele do domu, tańszą armaturę itp. i cenowo się wyrówna. Panele i armaturę mogę bez większych problemów po kilku, kilkunastu latach wymienić. Z dachem tak łatwo i tanio nie będzie. 

Pzdr.

----------


## bulinki

a co poradzicie na taka dachowke jak nelskamp nibra ds 5 mysle o takiej  na moj domek...nawet mam wycene kopmleksowa materialy + robocizna +okna dachowe(6szt.) na 46730,nie malo ale i dach nie jest prosty...co o tym sadzicie..
tu jest nibra http://allegro.pl/item584600473_dach...sze_dachy.html
a tu betonowa http://allegro.pl/item584913858_dach...0_pln_mkw.html 
i niewiem co jest lepsze...poradzicie cos

----------


## TOMASZQS

Ds- 5 duża kobyła, nadaje się bardziej na duże i proste powierzchnie dachu, skrajne trochę nierówne, jest dosyć oszczędna i stosunkowo niewiele waży, ale jednocześnie cienka nieco za delikatna, licz się z droższą robocizną, bo gorzej się ją układa. Jeśli ineresuje Cię taki kształt to znam podobną ale o mniejszych gabarytach, także dobrej cenie i masywniejsza niż DS-5, zobacz to www.tondach.pl/dachowki/suwakowe/uniwersalna-12/ bardzo przyzwoite wyroby moim zdaniem, trochę u nas niedoceniane. Cementowe Nelskamp jak najbardziej ok.

----------


## TOMASZQS

Jeżeli masz projekt Agnieszka, tym bardziej nie polecam DS-5, naprawdę nie będzie się za ciekawie prezenować na dachu, na takie dachy jak Twój, tylko dachówki o standartowych gabarytach, dobrze się prezentują. Beton z drugiego Twojego linka  będzie się prezenował bardzo dobrze na tym dachu, uniwersalna też spoko, ale DS-5 już nie będzie się fajnie prezentowała (zaznaczam że to tylko moje zdanie) niemniej tak sprawa wygląda

----------


## bulinki

tomasz a co sadzisz o dachowkach betonowych??mam na mysli w linku wyzej....warto inwestowac w to ...w koncu to dach na ladnych pare lat...a cena jest nieco mniejsza jak nibry ds5

----------


## TOMASZQS

Najlepszy beton jaki znam, bardzo dobre wyroby, największa paleta barw (także cieniowane) duża ilość przeróżnych dodatków systemowych, robiona i pakowana a Niemczech, niestety  i  najdroższa z betonów, za niektóre odcienie trzeba zapłacić tyle co za niezłej klasy ceramikę np. Tondach, chociaż ta z Twojego linka dziwnie tania  :ohmy:

----------


## bulinki

niewiem czemu ma taka cene ale fakt ze jest w cenie blachodachowki..moze juz ma 7% vat.moze lepiej taka ulozyc niz  nibre ds5??jak uwazasz?

----------


## TOMASZQS

od bodaj trzech postów znasz moją odpowiedź,powtórzę na Twój dach Nelskamp cementowy będzie bardzo dobrym pokryciem,a że w cenie blachodachówki ? wcale mnie to nie dziwi, sam się nieraz zastanawiam dlaczego mający w projekcie wpisane ,  pokrycie z dach. cementowej i konstrukcję pod takie pokrycie - inwestorzy wybierają imitację  :big grin:   Niech to pozostanie ich słodką tajemnicą...

----------


## bulinki



----------


## zenewos

> wyciagam do góry   
> Kto jeszcze słyszał o dachówkach NELSKAMP ?


Planuję pokrycie dachu dachówką cementową w kolorze ceglastym. Rozważam Euronit albo Nelskamp. Euronit widziałam na dachu i wygląda ładnie, ale jak jest nowy. Obawiam się, że szybko zzielenieje. Oglądałam w internecie dachówki Nelskampa, mają tam coś co nazywają powłoką samoczyszczącą. Czy ktoś wie co to jest i jak to się sprawuje na dachu? Chodzi mi o zarastanie, mam duży dach i nie mogę pozwolić sobie na drogie ceramiczne angobowane, ale nie znoszę zielonych dachów a działka jest pod lasem, więc najbardziej interesuje mnie problem zarastania.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy pamiętać, że NELSKAMP ma w ofercie zarówno dachówki ceramiczne jak i cementowe. Czy aby nie pomyliłaś asortymentu? Dach należy serwisować, są środki do zwalczania nalotów (np. ma taki w swojej ofercie firma ISOLA) i co jakiś czas dach należy umyć. Można zastosować obróbki i dodatki miedziane (np. taśmy pod gąsiory), które zapobiegają porastaniu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zenewos

> Należy pamiętać, że NELSKAMP ma w ofercie zarówno dachówki ceramiczne jak i cementowe. Czy aby nie pomyliłaś asortymentu? Dach należy serwisować, są środki do zwalczania nalotów (np. ma taki w swojej ofercie firma ISOLA) i co jakiś czas dach należy umyć. Można zastosować obróbki i dodatki miedziane (np. taśmy pod gąsiory), które zapobiegają porastaniu. Pozdrawiam.


Nie pomyliłam asortymentu. Napisałam przecież, że planuję cementowe a powłoka, o którą pytam dotyczy właśnie cementowych. O miedzianych taśmach też czytałam i rozważam ich zastosowanie. Jest to chyba jednak drogi koszt, przynajmniej profesjonalna taśma Moosfree. No i jeszcze mam wątpliwości jak to będzie wyglądało jak miedż pozielenieje na czerwonym dachu. Serwisowanie dachu nie podlega dyskusji, niemniej jednak pozostaje kwestia jak często trzeba to będzie robić. Wiadomo, że każdy wolałby po 10 latach a nie po dwóch. Dlatego pytam czy Nelskamp jest bardziej odporny na zarastanie niż Euronit. Może wypowie się ktoś, kto ma Nelskamp cementowy na dachu co najmniej 2 lata.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Miedziane elementy nie pokryją się zieloną patyną tylko będą brązowieć. Miedziana taśma pd gąsiory jest oczywiście droższa od normalnej ale coś za coś. Należy pamiętać, że rynny powinny być miedziane lub PVC i pasy nadrynnowe oraz obróbki kominów miedziane. Nie można zapomnieć o skutecznej wentylacji połaci. Radzę zastosować kontrłaty grubości minimum 3 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eilian

My mamy już położoną, wygląda pięknie. Nasz dekarz też polecał, cena była przystępna, czego chcieć więcej?

----------


## zenewos

> My mamy już położoną, wygląda pięknie. Nasz dekarz też polecał, cena była przystępna, czego chcieć więcej?


A możecie zamieścić jakąś fotkę i nazwę dachówki ? Byłabym wdzięczna.

----------


## XX

ja mam nelskampa ds 10  ceramiczna - jak dla mnie jest ok -nic sie z nia od 2 lat nie dzieje, jej wadą w kolorze stary antracyt jest to, ze delikatnie szarzeje w pelnym sloncu (tak jakby sie przebarwia ale to tylko optycznie jak jest bardzo bardzo slonecznie) - oczywiscie jak najwiekszy żar sie konczy to dachowka znowu wyglada tak samo.
ogolnie jestem bardzo zadolowona - cena byla super przystepna w porownaniu do innych dachowek.

----------


## eilian

> A możecie zamieścić jakąś fotkę i nazwę dachówki ? Byłabym wdzięczna.


Niestety nie potrafię zamieszczać zdjęć na forum, ale mogę przesłać Ci jakieś na mailu. Zdaje się, że to jest dachówka F10 (kolor niby brązowy, ale w słońcu to bardziej bordo/czerwony wychodzi), ceramika glazurowana.

----------


## jaro'71

U mnie popiepszyli coś z dostawami i mam na dachu różne odcienie ceglastej czerwieni (Nelskamp, nibra DS5)

----------


## TypeR

> Napisał eilian
> 
> My mamy już położoną, wygląda pięknie. Nasz dekarz też polecał, cena była przystępna, czego chcieć więcej?
> 
> 
> A możecie zamieścić jakąś fotkę i nazwę dachówki ? Byłabym wdzięczna.


Cześć,
tutaj dałem zdjęcia ceramicznej Nibry:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post32254...=nibra#3225426

Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## zenewos

Wszystkim dziękuję za odzew. Ceramiczna wygląda ładnie, ale jest dla mnie za droga. Chciałabym zobaczyć coś z cementowych. Podoba mi się wzór Finkenberger Top 2000S, ewentualnie Sigma.

----------


## perpetummobile

Zakładałem dachówkę Nelskamp F-10 (czerwona angoba) w zeszłym roku. Ekipa chwaliła. Były proste, twarde i miały głębokie zamki. Trochę tarcz do cięcia zużyli   :big grin:

----------


## perpetummobile

> R-10 i Roto na dachu, nieładnie, wszędzie dookoła mówią żeby krajowe kupować


Okna Roto są krajowe. Produkują je w Lubartowie.

----------


## Hugo26

> Zakładałem dachówkę Nelskamp Nibra F10 (czerwona angoba) w zeszłym roku. Ekipa chwaliła. Były proste, twarde i miały głębokie zamki. Trochę tarcz do cięcia zużyli


Potwierdzam, bardzo dobra dachówka. Obecnie jest promocja i jest w cenie nieco tylko wyższej od Roben Monza Plus a jakość nieporównywalna. Podójne zamki, twarda, równa, cieżka, nic nie obłazi jak w przypadku Monzy, ładnie wygląda.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jaro'71

Jak ja wam zazdroszczę tej angoby...   :Roll:

----------


## horsey

Ja na 99% zdecydowałem się już na model Nibra F10U brąz migdałowy angoba szlachetna (glazurowany) cenę jaką uzyskałem w hurtowni to 3,50 za sztukę. Cały dach wyjdzie mnie 7000tys. taniej niż Creaton Premion Finesse brąz angobowany. Porównywałem te dachówki miedzy sobą i jedna i druga sprawia wrażenie dobrej jakościowo,wysokie zamki itp. ale bardziej mi się podoba ta glazura w Nelskampie (daje ładniejsze kolory pod różnymi kątami padania światła), poza tym 7000tys. zostaje w kieszeni   :cool:

----------


## horsey

tutaj link do zdjęcia   :Wink2:

----------


## Hugo26

> Ja na 99% zdecydowałem się już na model Nibra F10U brąz migdałowy angoba szlachetna (glazurowany) cenę jaką uzyskałem w hurtowni to 3,50 za sztukę. Cały dach wyjdzie mnie 7000tys. taniej niż Creaton Premion Finesse brąz angobowany. Porównywałem te dachówki miedzy sobą i jedna i druga sprawia wrażenie dobrej jakościowo,wysokie zamki itp. ale bardziej mi się podoba ta glazura w Nelskampie (daje ładniejsze kolory pod różnymi kątami padania światła), poza tym 7000tys. zostaje w kieszeni


dobra cena
na glazurowaną sie nie zdecydowałem jednak gdyz nie podobają mi się dachy błyszczace sie jak psu jajka :smile: 
oczywiscie to jest kwestia gustu, kazdy woli co innego
potwierdzam wysoka jakosc Nibry F10, u mnie juz na dachu

pozdro

----------


## Roksi01

Planuję zakup dachówki Nelskamp lecz mam problem z kolorem. Bardzo proszę o umieszczenie zdjęć dachów pokrytych tą dachówką w kolorze brąz mocca angoba szlachetna (glazurowany) (129) lub czerwień burgundowa angoba szlachetna (glazurowany) (140).

----------


## bulinki



----------


## future74

Witam Forumowiczów,
proszę o pomoc w wyborze dachówki; całkiem przypadkiem wczytałem się w Wasze posty i zaintrygowały mnie dobre opinie o dachówce ceramicznej, betonowej Nelskamp; w innych tematach np. o Creatonie wyczytałem wiele bardzo negatywnych i rozczarowujących opinii; więc może ktos kto ma dachówkę Nelskampa na dachu, albo ją sprzedaje, albo ma po prostu fachową wiedzę o niej poradzi i podrzuci kilka informacji o jej jakości, wytrzymałości i pozycji np. w stosunku do RuppCeramiki, Koramica, czy Creatona; jesli ktoś jest w stanie pomóc budowniczemu w potrzebie będę wdzięczny, może jakieś fotki.
Pozdr.

----------


## Roksi01

Witam serdecznie!
         Ja w końcu zdecydowałam się na dachówkę Nelskamp czerwień burgundowa angoba szlachetna (glazurowany). Widziałam ten kolor na dachu i bardzo ładnie się prezentuje, chwilami ma się wrażenie, że jest to kolor brązowy, wszystko zależy od nasłonecznienia, pory dnia. Z bliska dachówka jest jasna lecz na dachu wychodzi bardzo ciemna. Zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę glazurowaną (pomimo, że jest znacznie droższa od pozostałych) ponieważ ma ona powłokę bardzo śliską i jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo porastania dachu mchem. 
         Na początku chcieliśmy kupić dachówkę Bogen granat brąz, ślicznie wygląda na dachu lecz gdziekolwiek jeśdziliśmy i ją oglądaliśmy wszędzie glasurowana, szklista powłoka miała pajęczynkę, trzeba się bardzo dobrze z bliska przyjrzeć żeby ją zauważyć. Taka pajęczynka, takie popękane szkliwo po kilku latach użytkowania na dachu pod wpływem deszczu, mrozu może odpryskiwać i proszę nie słuchać przedstawicieli sprzedających tę dachówkę, że taka pajęczynka mieści się w normie i to normalne na dachówkach glazurowanych czy angobowanych. Niestety z takiego powodu nikt nie wymieni dachówki. Z tego co się dowiedzieliśmy odpryski na dachu mogą zacząć pojawiać się dopiero po 5 - 10 - 15 latach ale przecznież dach ma wytrzymać więcej. Ten sam problem zauważyliśmy jeszcze przy dachówce Roben. 
         Jeśli chodzi o dachówkę nelskamp to jakościowo jest dobra, porównywalna do RupCeramiki czy Creatona a cenowo dużo tańsza. Jest to podobno dachówka twarda. 
         Future74 jeśli chciałbyś mieć dachówkę naprawdę dobrą to z tego co się dowiedzałam i widziałam to jest to Jacobi, widziałam na dachu kasztanowy brąz i pięknie się prezentuje, niestety jej cena zależy od euro i jest dużo droższa od Nelskampu. Chcieliśmy kupić tą dachówkę lecz w cenie samej dachówki Jacobi mamy już dachówkę Nelskamp, dodatki do niej typu taśmy itp. oraz rynny Meyera.
         Nie mam porównania z dachówką betonową bo od początku chciałam ceramiczną lecz z tego co słyszałam na betonowej najszybciej porasta mech. Pamiętaj, żeby dachówkę oglądać z dalek, najlepiej na dachu. Jeśli chciałbyś zobaczyć zdjęcia dachówki to podaj swojego e-maila to wyślie ci je.

----------


## Roksi01

Jeśli chodzi o dachówkę Nelskamp to niedawno ukazał się jej nowy format F12, cenowo ta dachówka jest tańsza od F13 lecz niestety wadliwa, ma nierówne zamki i podobno dachówka krawędziowa jest krzywa. Pozostałe formaty są w porząku. My wybraliśmy F13.

----------


## Sandacz

> Witam Forumowiczów,
> proszę o pomoc w wyborze dachówki; całkiem przypadkiem wczytałem się w Wasze posty i zaintrygowały mnie dobre opinie o dachówce ceramicznej, betonowej Nelskamp; w innych tematach np. o Creatonie wyczytałem wiele bardzo negatywnych i rozczarowujących opinii; więc może ktos kto ma dachówkę Nelskampa na dachu, albo ją sprzedaje, albo ma po prostu fachową wiedzę o niej poradzi i podrzuci kilka informacji o jej jakości, wytrzymałości i pozycji np. w stosunku do RuppCeramiki, Koramica, czy Creatona; jesli ktoś jest w stanie pomóc budowniczemu w potrzebie będę wdzięczny, może jakieś fotki.
> Pozdr.


albo ją układa   :Wink2:  możesz brać w ciemno , taka moja opinia zarówno beton jak i ceramika z tej firmy, są bardzo dobrej jakości, bardzo duża gama kolorów i dodatków systemowych, co do pozycji to ścisła czołowka producentów, z po0danych przez ciebie jedynie Creaton jest podobny jakościowo  (pomijam różnicę odcieni, bo to standart w ceramicznych, w jednych mniej w innych bardziej widoczny) cenowo z tego co pamiętam też jest nieźle tzn . do najtańszych nie należy, ale zdecydowanie warto tego producenta brać pod uwagę, cóż więcej, dachówki mocne jak mało które, dość trudno się tnie (ale to akurat tylko moje zmartwienie  :big grin:  ) nie za bardzo krzywe (ceramika) i dość stabilne wymiarowo, nie produkowane w Polsce (dla niektórych bardzo ważna kwestia) to chyba tyle z grubsza

----------


## Basia_KRK

> Napisał ZakWr
> 
> Podajcie kontakt na przedstawiciela Nelskampa w Poznaniu?
> 
> 
> mam tylko na małopolskę: 012 270 87 36


*jk69* - czy możesz podać, gdzie oglądałaś* Nibrę G-10* na żywo w Krakowie/Wieliczce? 

I jeszcze mam prośbę o zdjęcia twojego dachu z Nibrą - bo już się nie wyświetlają, a zaczęliśmy brać pod uwagę tą dachówkę zamiast Creaton Domino   :Wink2:

----------


## mirela99

http://forum.muratordom.pl/granat,t64468-3300.htm
Mam G-10 na dachu - wyżej kilka fotek. Jestem baaardzo zadowolona, fachwcy baardzo chwalili  :smile: .

----------


## dorotawieniec

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! Potrzebuję informacji na temat dachówki ceramicznej firmy nelskamp, konkretnie f 12 u lub f 10 u. Buduje dom i zasatnawiam sie własnie nad tą dachówka. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## TypeR

cześć,


http://forum.muratordom.pl/dachowki-...cie,t52432.htm


Ja mam R10 barwy stare angoba (grafit), od roku na dachu, bardzo dobra dachówka wg. dekarzy, reszta w linku  :smile: .
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## dorotawieniec

a mogłabym prosic o zdjecie Twojego dachu na miala? 
[email protected]

----------


## heniecki

Ja mam u siebie H14 migdalowy braz,dachowka jest bardzo dobrej jakosci i jest produkowana w niemczech.Lezy u mnie na dachu juz trzeci rok i wyglada jakby ja wczoraj polozyli tak wiec ja polecam,przy wyborze dachowki nie kierowalem sie cena tylko marka i jakoscia wyrobu i jesli chodzi o ta jakosc to w ceramice Nelskamp przebija wszytkich innych typu Rupp Ceramike,Creatona,jedyna jej wada jest cena ale jak ciebie na nia stac to naprawde warto, cene robia dachowki krawedziowe bo te liczone sa na sztuki i jesli masz duzo takich dachowek no to wtedy polecisz na kasie.

----------


## dorotawieniec

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! Potrzebuję informacji na temat dachówki ceramicznej firmy nelskamp, konkretnie f 12 u lub f 10 u. Buduje dom i zasatnawiam sie własnie nad tą dachówka. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcinn73

Na jesień kładlem na dachu F10 w kolorze czerwono-brązowym. Dachówka jest bardzo prosta, twarda, świetnej jakości. Wg mnie bardzo bardzo ładna. Uważam, że zakup tej dachówki jak na razie był moim najlepszym posunięciem na obecnym etapie budowy. Jeśli kogoś interesuje - mogę podesłać zdjęcia mailem.
Pozdrowienia serdeczne

----------


## Roksi01

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów! Potrzebuję informacji na temat dachówki ceramicznej firmy nelskamp, konkretnie f 12 u lub f 10 u. Buduje dom i zasatnawiam sie własnie nad tą dachówka. 
> pozdrawiam



       Jak już pisałam wcześniej dachówka f12 jest trochę wadliwa, ma krzywe zamki i dachówka krawędziowa jest nierówna. Podobno bardzo źle ją się kładzie i na dużych połaciach dachu wychodzi krzywo przy ułożeniu. Ten format ukazał się niedawno. Ja również zastanawiałam się nad nim ale miałam to szczęście, że dekarz właśnie kładł ją na czyimś dachu. Właściciele tego dachu zgłaszali reklamację do nelskampu ale nie została ona uznana bo podobno dachówka mieści się w normie. 
      Dekarz, który będzie u minie robił dach, często zakładał nelskampa i bardzo sobie go chwali (oglądałam zrobione przez niego dachy) ale odradził f12. Podobno pozostałe formaty, w tym f10, są w porządku. Ja kupiłam f13. Wychodzi niewiele drożej od f12, jest jej tylko o jedną  dachówkę więcej na metrze ale mam pewność że jest prosta. Mam ją już przywiezioną  na placu i bardzo ładnie wygląda a wiosną ruszamy z zakładaniem.

----------


## TypeR

Cześć,
pisałem już w innych wątkach o Nelskampie to i tutaj też się udzielę  :smile: .
Mam od ponad roku na dachu Nibrę R10 barwy stere angoba.
Dachówka ładna, prosta, żadnych problemów. Dekarze trochę marudzili na ciasne zamki, ale to podobno zaleta, no i że twarda do cięcia. Nie mamy żadnych zastrzeżeń, na paletach było kilkanaście uzkodzonych dachówek w czasie transportu, które hurtownia wymieniła na nowe.
Mieliśmy jeszcze ochotę na Stodo 12 Tondachu, bo taki sam kształt dachówki, ale wtedy Nelskamp wyszedł w podobnej cenie więc padło na Nibrę.
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## arto72

Ja właśnie zaczynam budowę i zdecydowałem się na Nibrę R10. Czeka mnie jeszcze tylko wybór koloru - barwy stare lub brąz angobowany.
Przymierzałem się wcześniej do Nibry G10, ale zobaczyłem ją "na żywo" położoną na dachu w jednej z podszczecińskich miejscowości i dałem sobie spokój.
Ta dachówka wymaga super dokładności jeśli chodzi o kładzenie, a wiadomo, że z budowlańcami to różnie jest. Wolę nie ryzykować  :smile:

----------


## tomek_buduje_domek

U mnie właśnie układają Nelskamp f12  "stara czerń". Wg dekarzy dachówka jest bardzo dobrze wykonana i twarda. Nie wiem skąd wcześniejsze opinie, że jest nierówna, mam naprawdę duże połacie (dach dwuspadowy) i nie mogę narzekać. Chociaż jest to angoba a nie glazura, dachówka jest gładka i lekko połyskująca.

----------


## stasiek&gośka

witam
Ja mam nibrę ds5 naturalna czerwień, potwierdzam że dachówa jest twarda jak cholera z cięciem chłopy mieli troche zabawy.
Co do krzywych to zdarzało się z 10 na 100 ale były odrzucane -ale sama dachówka to niewielki koszt gorzej kształtki ale te były w porządku
Nie podobają mi się tylko standartowe kominki wentylacyjne.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich!!!
Mam pytanko do tych,którzy już pokryli dach tą dachówką.Konkretnie chcę zamówić dachówkę DS5,ale mam obawy jak będzie wyglądać na dachu czterospadowym.
I taka mała prośba o jakieś fotki z realizacji takiego dachu.
z góry dziękuje!!!moja poczta [email protected]

----------


## adamrw

> Witam wszystkich!!!
> Mam pytanko do tych,którzy już pokryli dach tą dachówką.Konkretnie chcę zamówić dachówkę DS5,ale mam obawy jak będzie wyglądać na dachu czterospadowym.
> I taka mała prośba o jakieś fotki z realizacji takiego dachu.
> z góry dziękuje!!!moja poczta [email protected]


Mam świeżo położoną brązową DS5 na podwójnym dachu dwuspadowym (mniej więcej w kształcie: |-). Dekarze byli z niej zadowoleni, ja z wyglądu też jestem. Jeśli taki kształt dachu nie jest przeszkodą, to zdjęciami mogę się pochwalić  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Mam dach układany z karpiówki Nelskamp, glazurowanej. Twarda jest bardzo, dobrze wypalona ale prosta to już za bardzo nie jest  :sad:  szału nie ma. Dużych wymagań nie mam więc jakoś to przejdzie ale ktoś o słabszych nerwach nie dał by rady  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## jacekaqua

mam połozoną f10 ,dekarze mówili przy układaniu ze ładnie lezy i twarda ,2 lata na dachu

----------


## tomek_buduje_domek

f12 stara czerń

----------


## dolan

obejrzę dach z dachówką gładką Nibra®- G 10 w okolicach wrocławia 
może foty

----------


## adamrw

gratuluję, ale dlaczego trzeba chwalić się tym na forum?

----------


## fighter1983

to chyba byla taka malo wysublimowana prosba o to, aby ktos jezeli ma w/w dachowke dal znac gdzie mozna ja obejrzec lub wyslal zdjecia.....

----------


## SideInfo

Dzień dobry!
Jestem na etapie wybierania dachówki. Na 99% zdecydowany jestem wybrać Nelskamp Nibra G10 stara czerń. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów stawiał dom z wykorzystaniem tej właśnie dachówki. Czy mógłbym prosić o fotografie?
A może istnieje możliwość obejrzenia "na żywo" realizacji? Będę ogromnie wdzięczny!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## rpilski

Mam ofertę na 2 proste dachy (w sumie 300m2) na dachówkę cementową, podwójne S (tylko koszt dachówek)

Nelskamp z powłoką LongLife -  9600PLN
Brass z powłoką Cisar - 8250PLN

Nelskamp o 17% (1350 PLN) droższy, ale czy jest lepszy jakościowo... Co sądzicie, bo czas się decydować ?

----------


## ania_74

Witam 
Podaję namiary na hurtownie, która sprzedaje Nelskampa na terenie Wielkopolski
ED BAU 
Biskupice, ul. Mieszka 1
tel 61 8155000
Fajni kolesie, mam nadzieję , że wszystko będzie ok i bedę mogła pochwalić też dachówkę.
Wlasnie zamowilam u nich  Nelskama DS 5 w kolorze grafit. Ma być na budowie za 2 tygodnie- Zobaczymy

----------


## madziapodl

Witam.kupiłam dachówkę ds 5. Produkt jak najbardziej ok.porównywałam creatona i nelskampa. Ten drugi bije na głowę creatona.jakość wykonania i parametry powaliły mnie na kolana.jest rażąca różnica w precyzji wykonania zamków,nasiąkliwości ,cykli mrozoodporności i kruchości samej dachówki.kupiłam ds5 w firmie jr dach w bydgoszczy .gościu kompetentny i rozwiał moje wątpliwości-wie o dachówce chyba wszystko.dostawa i cena miło zaskoczyła mnie-tylko 25 zł brutto /m2.no i zwroty z budowy przyjęte zostały bez problemów.polecam tę firmę .pozdrawiam magdalena.

----------


## Maciej_Konin

Jak w temacie, co sądzicie o dachóce NELSKAMP, proszę o wpisywanie opini i uwag.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maciej_Konin

Dziękuję Ci bardzo Andrzeju za opinie. Jeśli możesz to napisz czy kładłeś może dachówkę tej firmy model NIBRA - F10U czerń matowa glazurowana? Jeśli tak, to jak ona prezentuje się na dachu, ponieważ widziałem w hurtowni ją z bliska i ma ona tak jakby delikatnie chropowatą/nakrapianą (nie jest gładka) powierzchnię.
Brałem jeszcze pod uwagę ROBENA czarnobrązowy glazurowany. Co według Ciebie będzie lepiej się prezentowało na dachu, a przedewszystkim która ma lepsze parametry techniczne?

----------


## cieszynianka

Tu dyskutowali:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=40931

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...s-czy-NELSKAMP

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ramiczna-pilne

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...AAS-i-NELSKAMP

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...n-czy-Nelskamp

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kamp-czy-Roben

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3wka-Nelskamp

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-s%C4%85dzicie

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-s%C4%85dzicie

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3wki-nelskamp

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...B3wka-Nelskamp

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Biskupice-Wlkp.
 :wink: 


Ps. Witaj Andrzeju  :wave:

----------


## Maciej_Konin

Dzięki bardzo CIESZYNIANKO  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... która ma lepsze parametry techniczne?


Nie wiem co pod tym pojęciem rozumiesz? Wszystkie dachówki są bardzo podobne. Różnice wynikają ze składu gliny czerpanej z danego złoża. Istotne różnice to rodzaj angoby bądź glazury. W wyborze kieruj się walorami estetycznymi i ceną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Cieszynianko serdecznie Was pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek_buduje_domek

> Fajni kolesie, mam nadzieję , że wszystko będzie ok i bedę mogła pochwalić też dachówkę.
> Wlasnie zamowilam u nich  Nelskama DS 5 w kolorze grafit. Ma być na budowie za 2 tygodnie- Zobaczymy


Też u nich brałem dachówkę. Kolesie są dość specyficzni trzeba mieć do nich cierpliwość, znam takich którym jej zabrakło i poszli do konkurencji  :smile: .

----------


## abzol

polecam bardzo dachowke nelskamp ja mam ds 5 ale nie polecam dachy dla ciebie zapolskiego oni nie maja nawet skladu by przetrzymywac dachowki przywiezli mi poniszcona dachowke prawie jedna trzecia stawiaja dachowki na placu paleta na palecie niedbaja o klijeta

----------


## rosek

jaki kolor tej ds 5? masz zdjecia zniszczeń?

----------


## kasja83

Witam.
Zaczęłam wczytywać się w temat dachówek Nelskampa i coraz bardziej zastanawiam się nad ich kupnem- tutaj jeszcze decyzja, czy ceramiczna czy betonowa-oczywiscie zależna od finansów. Moze wypowiedzą się forumowicze ze Śląska lub Małopolski- (ja jestem z Oświęcimia ), którzy kupili ta dachówkę i mogliby wskazać te składy budowlane, które nią handlują???
Ma ktoś betonowego Nelskampa i moze pochwalić się fotkami???

----------


## mirela99

Żory - interdekor - kupowałam przeszło rok temu. Dawałąm jeszcze do wyceny gdzieś do Katowic (nie pamiętam gdzie) ale dużo drożej wyszło.

----------


## kasja83

mirela99 dzięki za info!
Może ktoś jeszcze pomoże?

----------


## markos111

Witam wszystkich
Razem z żoną jesteśmy w trakcie wyboru dachówki na nasz dom, zastanawiamy sie nad Nibra R10 w kolorze brązu. Czy ktoś ma może zdjęcia swoejgo domu z tą dachówką lub może wie gdzie znajduje sie taki dom? Prosze o opinie o tej dachówce. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasja83

podnoszę!

----------


## tinaj

Użytkownik TypeR ma piękny dach R10 (stara angoba). Skorzystaj z wyszukiwarki, wpisz nibra (tytuły).

----------


## markos111

Dzięki. Obejrzałem wszystkie możliwe zdjęcia z tą dachóweczką. A może ma ktoś ją założoną na dachu, chciałbym ją obejrzeć na żywo?

----------


## sebko73

> Mam dach układany z karpiówki Nelskamp, glazurowanej. Twarda jest bardzo, dobrze wypalona ale prosta to już za bardzo nie jest  szału nie ma. Dużych wymagań nie mam więc jakoś to przejdzie ale ktoś o słabszych nerwach nie dał by rady  pozdr adam


Zastanwiam się nad zakupem karpiówki Nelskamp. Mógłbyś rozwinąć trochę swoją wypowiedź. Czy te "krzywizny" tak bardzo rzucają się w oczy? Czy to problem dla inwestora - widać "gołym okiem" czy bardziej dekarza - musi więcej się nagimnastykować by ją równo położyć?
Pzdr

----------


## sebko73

Podbiję temat...
Czy ktoś z sznownych forumowiczów wie gdzie mógłbym zobaczyć gotowy dach z karpiówki Nelskamp antracytowej?
Byłbym wdzięczny bo pojedyńcze sztuki nie wiele mi mówią, a już za chwilę muszę dokonać wyboru. 
Czy macie może wrażenie, że antracyt w Nelskamp wpada trochę w brąz?

----------


## koletta

witam u mnie na dachu położona w tym tygodniu Nibra F10 brąz angobowany -jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej dachówki, super kolor, dekarze mówili że jest bardzo dobra, twarda śmiało można po niej chodzić więc chyba wiele wytrzyma

----------


## olo69

A ja poproszę zdjęcia dachu ułożonego z DS 5

----------


## lukep3

ja mam u siebie nelskampa angobe glazurę i jestem bardzo zadowolony - jak zacząłem wnikac w producentów dachówek to hierarchia układała mi się następująco:
najniżej: roben, po środku: nelskamp, coramic, klasa wyższa: creaton, erlus, najwyższa: meyer holsen;  ja wybrałem nelskampa ze względu na cena/jakośc  :smile:

----------


## sylwerson

nasi dekarze też pochwalili wybór Nibry g10 - stosunkowo tania, bardzo ładna, bardzo dobra, trwała, świetnie i szybko się kładzie  :smile:

----------


## SNOW

Witam, 
chcę przedstawić Państwu niemiły dla mnie przypadek zakupu *WADLIWYCH* dachówek ceramicznych niemieckiej firmy *NELSKAMP - wnioski można wyciągnąć samemu*. 
Podejmując decyzję o budowie domu każdy z nas chce zbudować go tak, by cieszył on oko, ale i nie sprawiając problemów służył najczęściej przez całe życie. Ja dzisiaj zastanowiłbym się kilka razy, nim podjąłbym ponowną decyzję o  zakupie *dachówek Nelskamp R13* - tym bardziej, że dziś wiem, iż nie jest to (chociażby w okolicach Kalisza) jedyny niemiły przypadek dot. "pierwszego gatunku tej marki" :big grin: . 
Aktualnie jestem na etapie rozpatrywania reklamacji przez sprzedawcę/producenta domagając się uznania wady wybrzuszeń, zniekształceń na powierzchni dostarczonych dachówek. Wady przy próbnym ułożeniu na dachu nie widoczne są dla przedstawiciela z odległości kilku metrów (POMIMO TEGO, ŻE WIDAĆ JE GOŁYM OKIEM !!!!!!) Przy różnym operowaniu słońca (np. po południu i wieczorem) na dachówkach widoczne są wybrzuszenia i nierówności akcentowane przez załamujące się w tych miejscach światło. *12 palet do bani* a 1 dobra - bez wad. TYLKO JEDNA PALETA DOBRA !!! Wada ta jest też doskonale zauważalna gdy trzymamy dachówki w dłoni. 
Tą informacją chcę Wszystkich uczulić gdyż, nie płacimy za ceramicznego NELSKAMPA Z WYBRZUSZENIAMI tylko równego - jak w salonie i katalogu oraz na jednej dobrej palecie. Jeżeli natomiast "krzywymi" są standardy niemieckiej marki NELSKAMP, to niech taką też prezentuje w swoich materiałach reklamowych i punktach sprzedaży.  
Ponieważ budowa dziś stanęła, a dach jest przygotowany w pełni do pokrycia producent przysyłając taki produkt sprawił nam duży problem, który odbija się echem na takich właśnie forach. Krew mnie zalewa jak myślę o tej dachówce, ale na pewno 99 % budujących się też by jej nie położyło.
Mam nadzieję, że za kilka dni, w momencie uznania tej wady, nie będę zmuszony kierować sprawy do sądu i domagać się wymiany WADLIWYCH DACHÓWEK NELSKAMP. Jeżeli finał sprawy będzie dla mnie / klienta korzystny i uczciwy to z wielką przyjemnością też o tym poinformuję. Dla zainteresowanych służę też informacjami o sprzedawcy. Zobaczymy, czy producentowi i sprzedawcom NELSKAMPA zależy na naszym zadowoleniu, co jak piszą na swojej stronie internetowej ma być dla nich *źródłem największej radości.* 
P.S. Niestety nie mogę aktualnie dodać zdjęć na forum, ale zainteresowanym prześlę mailem. 

*ZDJĘCIA DACHÓWKI NELSKAMP OBEJRZEĆ MOZNA NA FACEBOOKU
, wpisując w wyszukiwarce Dachówka Nelskamp lub klikając poniższy link:


http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.p...804577&sk=wall


*

----------


## rosek

daj linki do zdjęć

----------


## malux20

jak czytam że o różnej porze dnia dachówka inaczej wygląda to śmierdzi mi  pieniactwem-po zdjęciach możnaby coś więcej powiedzieć.
dach
dawaj zdjęcia [tylko nie z jednego metra]

----------


## SNOW

Witam, 
jednak z przyjemnością dodam fotki jeżeli bedzie to możliwe. Zrobione są na palecie, ale w weekend zamieszczę zdjęcia z dachówkami ułożonymi na dachu. A tak jak piszę jest to wada widoczna z odległości kilku metrów (nie dwóch nie trzech). Nie jest to też Kolego pieniactwo, tylko oczekiwanie, że ceramika za trzydzieści koła będzie wyglądała lepiej niż betonowa za kilkanaści tysięcy od producenta bez tradycji i doświadczenia. A za te kilkanaście to można kupić taką, która właśnie z metra będzie idealna! Na pewno nie wszyscy mamy też takie samo poczucie jakości i estetyki, dlatego też jedni budują byle zbudować inni natomiast budują porządnie, bo za to płacą. Produkt dobry jest dobry a schrzaniony jest do dupy.

Poniżej link do forum na którym zamieściłem zdjęcia.

http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/2837...-moj-przypadek

----------


## Agula:)

Witamy

Właśnie zaczeliśmy z mężem szukać opinii na temat dachówek NELSKAMPA. Fajnie, że trafiliśmy na Ciebie :smile:  Po tym co zobaczyliśmy i przeczytaliśmy  zaczniemy szukać podobnej dachówki, ale z innej firmy !!!!!!!!!!!!!  My byśmy tych dachówek nie położyli z zamkniętymi oczami,zatem popieramy Twoją decyzję . Mam nadzieję,że my nie trafimy na podobną sytuację. Oczywiście napisz, jak rozwiązałeś problem z tą firmą. Powodzenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ewidentnie jest to konkurencja. Na zdjęciach dachówki w paletach nic nie widać (robione z bardzo bliskiej odległości!). Twój dekarz nic nie zauważył tylko zaczął układać?! Skoro takie złe to po co zacząłeś kryć dach? Jak myślisz kto Ci zwróci za robociznę? Kolor dachówki zależy od kąta padania promieni słonecznych czyli od pory dnia. Na Twoim miejscu bym się cieszył, że co godzinę nasz inny kolor dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNOW

Arturo cieszę się, że odpisujesz, bo myślę, że sprostujesz swój powyższy post ! 
To, że ktoś jak ta Pani wyżej, zauważył problem szczerze mnie cieszy. Wystarczy, że naprawdę zainteresowani jedynie to czytają, a co napiszą to już ich sprawa. Mogą nic nie pisać.
Ale do meritum: dachówka Nelskamp R13S w kolorze Antracyt angobowany kupiona w Kaliszu w Firmie Attix , Wola Droszewska, 62-872 Godziesze Małe, przez nich sprowadzona natomiast od regionalnego importera firmy Tadej Sp.j., 46-080 Chróścice. Oni natomiast importują ten produkt już bezpośrednio z Niemiec. Wolałbym, by był to faktycznie zmasowany atak kokurencji. Niestety dla mnie nie jest. Podaj kontakt to specjalnie dla Ciebie wyślę zdjęcia z budowy, jeśli jesteś w pobliżu zapraszam, specjalnie pokarzę. Będziesz miał okazję przekonać się jak wygląda ta dachówka z 9-10 metrów od połaci dachu. Mam nadzieję, że skorzystałeś z zamieszczonego wyżej linku do zdjęć. (Tobie się udało wrzucić foto a mnie niestety nie :bash:  nieumiem). A ponieważ cały dach mam przygotowany do położenia tej dachówki, to chcę jedynie jej wymiany na dobrą. POZDR. 
Aha powyżej piszę, że to nie jedyny przypadek związany z firmą Tadej i z Nelskampem - przez TRZY miesiące nie potrafili się przyznać do uszkodzonych przez siebie podczas transportu gąsiorów - zadzwoń dam numer do tej klientki. Podpytasz sam.

----------


## SNOW

ZAPRASZAM JUTRO! WYPROWADZĘ WAS Z BŁĘDU. BO STRASZNIE MNIE DOŁUJECIE! SPECJALNIE DLA WAS ZROBIĘ ZDJĘCIA Z CAŁEJ BUDOWY. 
Wilhelmi, przepraszam, ale kto mówi, że dach mam już pokryty. Wszystkie dachówki są na paletach wokół domu, bo nie pozwoliłem jej kłaść, a dach mam ołacony, orynnowany i dupa. Luzem rzucone na dach kilkanaści dachówek. Dachówki nie zmieniają koloru, tylko w miejscach widocznych wybrzuszeń widać z odległości kilku metrów jakby rysy, pęknięcia. Jak zwał tak zwał. Bo w tym właśnie miejscu wybrzuszenie rzuca na lico dachówki nieregularny cień. Może wam to się podoba, mnie nie. 
No ale konkurent tej firmy ze mnie to żaden. Jedynie wkurzony klient. POZDR.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Zrobione są na palecie, ale w weekend zamieszczę zdjęcia z dachówkami ułożonymi na dachu.


A to niby są czyje słowa?! Czy aby na pewno wiesz co piszesz? 
Z przedstawionych zdjęć trudno ocenić czy to jest wada czy normalność. Czy przed zakupem oglądałeś dachówkę na ekspozycji? Czy oglądałeś dach na innym budynku pokryty taką dachówką? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNOW

Oj Wilhelmi, ale co piszę powyżej w pierwszym poście, że cały dach przygotowany jest do pokrycia i budowa stanęła, właśnie przez te dachówki. Tak? To jak mogłem je położyć. Już dziś rzuciłem kilka na dach (luzem). Ale mniejsza z tym - nie o to nam chodzi. Problem w tym, że mam jedną paletę dobrych (idealnych- takich jakie oglądałem dokładnie w sklepie), a 12 palet właśnie z wadą. Więc nie jest to norma. Do zakupu i wyboru się przygotowałem. W Atixie przed zakupem pytałem, czy sprzedawali taką samą dachówkę. Tak, Kalisz ul. Słoneczna (też mogę zrobić zdjęcia :smile: ). I tam też ją oglądałem przed. Wszystko ok. Świetna, super, pasuje, identyczny dach kopertowy. W ogóle podobny dom.  Ale różnica tkwi w tym, że tak jak ja mam dobrego nelskampa na jednej palecie, to oni mają go na całym dachu. Właśnie parę dni temu dzięki uprzejmości tych Pasntwa ją oglądałem. I z bliska i z daleka.

----------


## moni44

snow dawaj zdjęcia jak nie to temat zamknięty, wyglada to na walke konkurencji

----------


## SNOW

LINK POWYŻEJ Moni44.
Pozdr

----------


## malux20

no temat ciekawy-ja akurat zdania nie zmieniłem.
na szkle robią się załamania przebarwienia pod różnymi kątami to co dopiero na ceramice z gliny.

----------


## moni44

no cos tam widac wyglada to jak jakies nadlania, ale zasadnicze pytanie, gwarancja nie obejmuje walorów estetycznych jedynie wymagania techniczne tak jak kiedys był wspominane pęknięcia, dziury, sypiace się kawąlami fragmenty dachówy, jeszcze raz polak jest bity w d... przez tego z zachodu, ciekawe, czy puscili by takie dachowy do niemca, według mnie pozostaje jedynie skierowanie sprawy do sądu - ale co mówic przed sądem, że dachówka nie wyglada tak ładnie jak na wystawie?  musiała byc by w chwili zakupu umowa ze sprzedającym scisle okreslajaca wymagania co do wyglądu, a tego zwykle nie ma
tak się zastanawiam, czy nie zaczac robić reklamy tym dostawca np puszczac filmiki na youtube i dodawac komanetarz typu "dachów od tego i tego producenta, która jest u mnie" ludzie wtedy mieli by lepszy przyklad jak do jest czasem z produktami które miały byc lepsze bo z zachodu

----------


## SNOW

Dostałem odpowiedź na reklamację od producenta, cytuję jej fragment: _"Zgłaszane zjawiska zaobserwowane na dachówce R 13 S antracyt angobowany a dostarczonej na wyżej wymienioną budowę są ze względu na surowce oraz proces produkcji nie do uniknięcia i zgodnie z zapisami normy DIN EN 1304 nie świadczą o wadzie produktu."_ Moim zdaniem bzdura ponieważ mam jedną paletę równą jak szkło, ponadto dom o którym piszę wyżej z tą samą dachówką też ma ją idealną. Wniosek: Pan "rzeczoznawca" Klaus-Peter Teschner (autor w/w pisma) chyba nie przyłożył się do rozpatrzenia tej reklamacji, jak i głównie firma Attix. Jestem przekonany, że będąc na moim miejscu większość z Was też jej dachówki by nie przyjęła.

----------


## malux20

ciekawe co zaproponujecie jak się okaże że prawo jest po stronie producenta ? będziecie puszczać filmiki  z klientem?
z ilu metrów to widać na dachu?

----------


## SNOW

Malux postaraj się podejść do tematu obiektywnie. Zażartuję sobie pytając skolei, czy Twojej takiej postawy nie można odebrać, interpretować np. jako działań na zlecenie firm z branży budowlanej, działań broniących ich interesów przed obiektywną opinią wyrażaną między klientami. Obrona przed społecznościowym PR? Spoko to tylko zart!  :smile:  Problem o którym mówię widzę spoglądając na dachówki z odległ. 9-10 metrów (i nie patrzę przez loknetkę). Pozdr.

----------


## malux20

no to podaj teraz  normę z jakiej odległości ogląda się dach w celu zauważenia wad-ty zapewne wiesz, ja nie.
wiesz ja w życiu jestem czasami jestem sprzedawcą czasami klientem i tylko tyle.-
nazwijmy rzeczy po imieniu nelskamp to nie jest Bóg wie jaka dachówka[raczej jest to dachówka klasy ekonomicznej]
to co ty czy twój dekarz tej dachówki nie odbierał?
kto pokwitował jej odbiór? krasnale?

tak przy okazji sam mam zamiar  zamówić nelskampa nibrę .
nie mam zamiaru marnować życia na szukaniu kropek , kresek, załamań.

ps mam 30 km do Kalisza  może przez  lornetkę twój dach dojrzę :wink:

----------


## SNOW

No dobra. Gdzie Kujawy a gdzie Kalisz w Wielkopolsce. Pomimo tego zapraszam.  :cool:  Fakt, czy odbierałem ja, czy ktoś inny nie zmienia faktu, że dachówka wygląda jak wygląda i ona a raczej jej błąd jest właśnie powodem naszej pogawędki. 
Szanuję Twój wybór, może Tobie by ten fakt nie przezszkadzał, ale mnie nieodpowiada. Uważam, że producent powinien dążyć do utrzymywania standardów i poziomu produkcji/produktu. Skoro może wyprodukować dobrą dachówkę to jako pierwszy gat. niech sprzedaje tylko taką. Pomimo tego, że jest producentem "klasy ekonomicznej".

----------


## rosek

zgodnie z normą nie jest to wada i producent może sie zasłonić normą i nie uznać reklamacji. działa to na zasdzie że jak dachówka tego niema to jest dobra, ale jak ma te wybrzuszenia to według normy też jest dobra. i guzik sie zdziała jak producent się "wypnie". podobną sytuacją widziałem na domino creatona. chyba nawet mam gdzieś taką dachówkę.

NAJWAŻNIEJSZA UWAGA: NIEMA PRODUCENTA CERAMIKI KTÓRY NIEMIAŁBY 'WPADKI' LUB NIE WYPUŚCIŁ GORSZEGO TOWARU (ALE ZGODNEGO Z NORMĄ :smile: )

----------


## malux20

problem polega na tym że najczęściej  kupujemy dach raz w życiu  i nie mamy kompetencji  do wydawania sądów.
no ja stąpam po cienkim lodzie  bo zdjęć nie widziałem

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Generalnie problem polega na tym, że na wystawkach w hurtowniach jest materiał wyselekcjonowany a nie losowo wybrany. Nie ma też pokazanej "najgorszej" dachówki, która jeszcze mieści się w normie. Omawiane tutaj "wady" to pogorszenie i to nawet znaczne walorów estetycznych. Oczywiście te walory estetyczne to pojęcie względne. Kryłem kiedyś dach karpiówką naturalną i inwestor prosił abym bardzo krzywych i w innych odcieniach nie odrzucał bo taki naturalny dach mu się bardzo podoba. Swoją drogą dach wyszedł bardzo ładnie i od tej pory uprzedzam inwestorów, że nie ma co walczyć z naturą. Podobna kwestia to porastanie dachów jednym się podoba bo to taki stary dach a inni myją co dwa lata. W omawianym tutaj przypadku nie ma podstaw do reklamacji choć moim zdaniem renomowana hurtownia powinna przyjąć towar i zwrócić kasę czego Ci "SNOW" życzę choć myślę, że do tego nie dojdzie. Można się pokusić o dochodzenie roszczeń od sprzedawcy (nie od producenta) za świadome wprowadzenie w błąd gdyż nie sprzedał towaru jaki reklamuje na wystawce i nie poinformował, że produkt wyprodukowany zgodnie z normą może odbiegać walorami estetycznymi od prezentowanego. Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNOW

Cały ten post ma na celu uświadomienie mniej zorientowanych, jak może się skończyć zakup wybranej dachówki (tu Nelskampa). Zobaczymy jak sprawa potoczy się dalej. Jutro wizyta w kancelarii z uwagi na wiążący mnie stosunek cywilno-prawny ze sprzedającym. Okazuje się, że opinia producenta w kontekście prawa konsumenckiego w ogóle mnie nie powinna interesować. Nie zmienia to faktu, że pogoda ładna a budowa stoi o nerwach nie wspomnę. Przez dachówkę firmy Nelskamp, jej sprzedawcę firmę Attix i importera firmę Tadej, którym po rozmowach z ich właścicielami widzę, totalnie na sprawie i kliencie nie zależy. Zupełnie !!!!!!!!
Dam znać...

----------


## malux20

Andrzej to najlepiej wytłumaczył.
dzisiaj miały być zdjęcia?
podoba mi się -klient wie lepiej , co tam normy budowlane .
glina to natura a nie beton wibrowany.

----------


## geronimaus

Jestem na etapie wyboru dachówki. Po naprawdę długich poszukiwaniach wybraliśmy dachówkę nelskamp F12 U. Widzieliśmy ją na dachu i właściwie byliśmy na nią zdecydowani na 100%. Po tych postach znowu nie jestem pewna. Panie Andrzeju czy firma TopDachSystem z Konstantynowa jest jak to Pan określił "renomowaną hurtownią". Do tej pory mieli, obok APK z Brzezińskiej, najlepszą obsługę, informację.

----------


## rosek

bierz i sie nie zastanawiaj. w KAŻDEJ firmie może sie trafić wpadka, a na forum trafiają tylko wpadki bo nikt nie założy postu że ma super dachówkę :big grin:

----------


## SNOW

ROSEK ma rację! Wpadka może się zdażyć każdemu, tylko pytanie, co potem? Czy odwróci się tyłkiem i wypnie, czy nie? Jeśli podoba się komuś taka angoba jak u mnie, to proszę bardzo - może kłaść. Ale następnego dnia pójdzie do sąsiada, który będzie miał tę samą dachówkę tylko, że dobrą, elegancką (czytaj taką jak Ci pokazali w sklepie) i być może będzie sobie pluł w brodę. 
Mamy różne odczucia estetyki i jakości. W tym przypadku różne ma producent i klient. Ale finał jest taki, że jeden buduje dom byle zbudować a drugi chce zbudować go dobrze i nie dać przy tym zrobić z siebie frajera. Pozdr.

Ja też byłem zdecydowany na 100% widząc ładną dachówkę w sklepie, będąc zapewnianym, że taką dostanę. Też podobała się mi położona na innym budynku.

PS. Mogę być pierwszą osobą, która taki post założy...

----------


## malux20

zdjęcia?
rozumiem że nie miałeś  w zamówieniu informacji że towar dostarczony może różnić się od próbek?
jeśli chodzi o jakość budowy- to temat dyskusyjny.
wielu nie ma zamiaru sobie truć życia pierdołami[to też rzecz względna]

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"geronimaus" Top Dach System jest wyłącznym przedstawicielem firmy Nelskamp nie powinno być więc żadnych problemów. Moja opinia nie może być jednak żadnym gwarantem jakości materiału. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## geronimaus

wybieram więc nelskampa. bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## SNOW

Niech będzie to dobry wybór. Dla uniknięcia problemów z importerami, dystrybutorami np. firmą Attix i sprzedażą wadliwej dachówki Nelskampa propounję zabezpieczyć się podpisaniem przez siebie określonej umowy, która ustali szczegółowo warunki ewentualnej wymiany wadliwej dachówki.

----------


## malux20

snow dzięki za wiadomosć  na zdjęciach widać faktycznie jakieś nadlewki-pytanie cz z 15-20 metrów to będzie widać na płaszczyżnie dachu.

zdjęcia twoje dały mi do myślenia- na tyle że wczoraj zamówiłem nibrę f10 kolor 18.

----------


## TOMASZQS

Ja napiszę tak, nie czepiałbym się producenta dachówek (firmy Nelskamp) tylko polskiego sprzedawcy, który kupił od Niemców przeceniony gatunek, próbując go sprzedać jako towar pełnowartościowy I gatunku...tylko tyle i aż tyle. Wszystkim którzy chcą zakupić dachówkie tej właśnie firmy, szczerze ją polecam bo to pierwszorzędny materiał (pod warunkiem , że się trafi na ucziwego sprzedawcę )Pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

tomasz ja mogłem kupić bogena  taniej oD Nelskampa ale to był 2 gatunek-

----------


## SNOW

Moi Drodzy!
Opisane wady widać z 9-10 metrów. Stoję na granicy działki i tyle mam do okapu nad garażem. Ponadto na dwóch wykuszach w bydynku mam balkony i tam wychodząc, by np. spojrzeć w niebo, obok, jak na dłoni widzę kilkanaście metrów dachu z lewej i kilkanaście metrów z prawej strony! W takiej sytuacji widać wady doskonale. To dlaczego mam dokonywać oceny wyglądu tej dachówki jedynie z 20 metrów od budynku. Wychodząc na balkon klient powinien ciemną wstążką zawiązywać oczy - przez 30 lat? Ktoś kiedyś pisał na stronach Muratora o wadach innej dachówki, chyba o Creatonie? Napisał, cytuję: Powinni mieć hasło reklamowe: Wygląda dobrze już z kilkudziesięciu metrów". 
Bądźmy poważni. 
POZDR.

----------


## malux20

bądżmy poważni  -co mówią normy budowlane.

----------


## margok

SHOW powodzenia w boju ja walczę ale z Tondachem.
Radzę udać się do Rzecznika Konsumentów on podpowie co robić dalej.

----------


## SNOW

Witam Państwa !!!

Zachęcam wszystkich Państwa do zakupu "wspaniałych i pięknych" dachówek w firmie ATTIX. "Szaloną przyjemność" kupić dachówki NELSKAMP R13S miałem gdy firma ta prowadziła działalność w Kaliszu. Są to dachówki, których zdjęcia możecie Państwo oglądać na tym portalu, pod założonym tematem Dachówki Nelskamp - Ostrożnie! Mój przypadek. Można je znaleźć także na FACEBOOKU.

Jeżeli ktoś z Państwa realizując swoją budowę chciałby zablokować ją na 3 m-ce, to bardzo polecam usługi tej firmy !!!
Otóż firma ta może sprzedać Państwu produkt (taki jak opisywany) jako PIERWSZY GATUNEK. Natomiast wady takiego PIERWSZEGO GATUNKU widać będzie z 10 metrów od połaci dachu.

**

----------


## mrmeX

Witam, gdzie w województwie małopolskim, świętokrzyskim bądź śląskim można kupić dachówkę firmy NELSKAMP? Interesuje mnie dachówka F10 Czarna Angoba. W województwie małopolskim kojarzę tylko jedną firmę z Mogilan k/ Krakowa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## misiu84r

> Witam, gdzie w województwie małopolskim, świętokrzyskim bądź śląskim można kupić dachówkę firmy NELSKAMP? Interesuje mnie dachówka F10 Czarna Angoba. W województwie małopolskim kojarzę tylko jedną firmę z Mogilan k/ Krakowa. Pozdrawiam


W województwie śląskim w firmie Bauerdach - Wodzisław Śląski ul. Bogumińska

----------


## terbor

Zamawiałem F12 w firmie Millenium( Wrocław- Długołęka),z transportem wyszło taniej niż w Mogilanach.

----------


## Zeberr

Czy ktoś kupował ostatnio Nelskamp Nibra G10 w Małopolsce/ na Podkarpaciu/ na Śląsku? Gdzie? Szukam bezskutecznie.

----------


## bejjusia

też jestem zainteresowana tą właśnie dachówką... może ktoś się znajdzie?? i podzieli się opinią na jej temat??

----------


## malachio

też bym się chętnie dowiedział gdzie na śląsku/w małopolsce/ w opolskim/ w dolnośląskim można kupić nibrę g10 (potrzebuję tylko dwóch gąsiorów: standard i końcowy w kolorze stara czerń angobowana)

----------


## mierzej

Dzierżoniów, firma Marvel Dachsystem

----------


## mrmeX

W małopolsce znam skład budowlany w Mogilanach. Co prawda w tym roku chyba już nie handlują Nibrą ale w przyszłym roku kto wie. Ja kupiłem Nibrę (co prawda inną dachówkę) w firmie Bauer Dach w Wodzisławiu Śląskim. W sumie to taniej wyszło z transportem do małopolski niż to co oferowali w Mogilanach.

----------


## Zeberr

Mogilany przez telefon - "Tak, mamy dachówkę, można przyjechać." Przyjechałam - "Mamy na ekspozycji, w tym roku już nie będzie do sprzedaży".

----------


## malux20

no u mnie nelskamp prezentuję się elegancko na dachu

----------


## al_baraka

Czy orientujecie się drodzy Forumowicze czy dachówka płaska Nibra G10 występuje w kolorze brązowym lub zbliżonym do brązowego (nie czerwonym)? Czy ktoś w okolicach Warszawy tym aktualnie handluje?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcim

Na stronie producenta masz dostępną kolorystykę nelskamp.de a co do sprzedawców wpisz w google i znajdziesz przynajmniej 2 firmy z bardzo dobrymi cenami  :smile:

----------


## al_baraka

Dzieki! Strone producenta znam, nie jestem pewien czy ten "kolorowy metalik" jest dosc brazowy, mialem nadzieje ze jak to czesto bywa strona nie jest super aktualna a ktos z forum mial szczescie kupic brazowa G10...

----------


## mrmeX

Ja też mam Nibrę ale F10. Jeśli mogę coś doradzić to jak już oglądniesz dachówkę w okolicach Warszawy to... nie koniecznie ją zamawiaj w tamtych stronach :smile:  
W moim przypadku (małopolska) tańsze wyceny miałem zarówno z woj. dolnośląskiego jak i ze śląskiego. 
Wykorzystam ten wątek i poproszę osoby które mają Nibrę F10 na dachu o zdjęcie ułożenia gąsiorów (z bliskiej odległości) Pozdrawiam

----------


## AMF

My również mamy Nelskamp Nibrę F10 - wg katalogu: migdałowa szlachetna glazura (wizualnie brąz). Jesteśmy zadowoleni. Wg dekarzy też OK.

----------


## malux20

mam nelskampa  na dachu -ZERO zastrzeżeń

----------


## madziapodl

Witam. Ja kupiłam F7 brąz migdałowy w Bydgoszczy.Materiał zamówiłam i dostałam na miejsce i na czas-zaznaczę,że handlowca nie spotkałam osobiście.Całość przez telefon i internet.Ze zwrotem też nie było problemów.FIRMA JR DACH Z BYDGOSZCZY JANUSZ RANISZEWSKI. Właściciel podał mi adresy sprzedanych dachów...Imponujące -wszystkie rejony Polski.Będę polecać ich bo gdyby tak robili wszyscy to nie byłoby wpisów negatywnych.Polecam Magdalena.

----------


## Pulse

Bylem zdecydowany na Robena Piemont braz, ale jak zobaczylem Nelskampa to mi sie spodobal. Zobaczymy jaka wyjdzie roznica. Mysle, o modelu F7 braz angoba, to bardzo duza dachowka myslice ze bedzie pasowac na domek typu marcepan -> http://plandomu.pl/foto/widok/4844od..._od_frontu.jpg ?

----------


## kater-acme

Ja na początku chciałem b mieć jakąś reńską, chociażby Tondach Stodo, ale okazało się, że ogólnie reńskiej nie ma w glazurze i brązie / ciemnym brązie, a jedynie jako angoba. No i cenowo też bez rewelacji. Więc zwróciliśmy z żoną oczęta ku holenderkom, bo w takich modelach jest spory wybór i w glazurze i w brązie (również brązowo-czarna jest, i tekowa), no i cenowo lepsza. Taka Roben Piemont / Monza wychodzą znacznie atrakcyjniej cenowo niż jakakolwiek reńska. Ale podobnie jak *Pulse* i ja dowiedziałem się o Nelskampie F7, trochę poczytałem, zadzwoniłem do JR Dach i niedługo będę miał na nią wycenę. Domek mam podobny do projektu *Pulse* (Forkida, patrz obrazek), ale mam jeszcze prostszy dach i chyba większy, więc sądzę, że taka spora dachówka będzie dobrze się prezentować.

Ale mam jedno, b ważne pytanie - ponieważ Nelskamp nie robi dachówek ceramicznych w glazurze, a wg dystrybutora ma taką półmatową angobę, to *czy taka powłoka zapewnia chociaż trochę połysku*? Odbija toto słoneczko choćby w części tak, jak normalna glazura? F7 jest fajna, ale b chciałbym zachować jednak połysk. Jak to jest z tymi Nelskampami w praktyce? Czy to zwykła angoba, czy jakaś lepsza?

----------


## fotohobby

Nelsksmp robi angobę i angobę szlachetną, która wygląda jak glazura innych producentów. F7 w brązie migdałowym na przykład.
A reńską angobę szkachetną ma na przykład Koramic - kasztanową Cosmo 12

----------


## kater-acme

Koramic Cosmo miałem wycenianą, ale niestety za droga. B ładna, ale za droga  :sad: 
Migdałowa F7 jest zbyt czerwona, taka kasztanowa bardziej. Fajnie, że jest w angobie szlachetnej, no ale to nie ten brąz co bym chciał.
Czyli co, mam rozumieć, że jeśli to nie angoba szlachetna, to z błyskania nici? Byłoby idealnie, jakby mieli ten normalny brąz w angobie szlachetnej...

----------


## fotohobby

Ja wybierając dachówkę (reńską) na działkę zwiozłem po 1-2 sztuki Nelskamp R10, Tondach Stodo i Bogen Rform 11 (czyli Koramic Cosmo 11).
Czarna angoba, a Bogen także w czarnej glazurze, która jednak szybko opadła, bo błyszczący dach to nie jest to...
Spośród angob najbardziej matowe było Stodo, a największy połysk miał R10, ae do glazury temu daleko...
Wybrałem Bogenera.

Moja rada - wybierz w necie model, który Ci odpowiada pod wzgl wyglądu i ceny, kup dwie sztuki, połóż na działce pod odp kątem i pooglądaj z odległości 10 metrów.

----------


## Pulse

Biore nelskampa f7 braz angoba wyglada cudnie. Cena 10% nizsza niz Roben Piemont, jest olbrzymia ale podoba mi sie  :smile:

----------


## modena

> Biore nelskampa f7 braz angoba wyglada cudnie. Cena 10% nizsza niz Roben Piemont, jest olbrzymia ale podoba mi sie


Nelskamp F7 jest śliczna :yes: , bardzo mi się podoba , taka duża fajna - super . :yes: 
Niestety  mój dekarz stwierdził że małe dachówki są nieco odporniejsze np. na grad niż duże  i porzuciłam F7 :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma jak kompetentna rada dekarza :Confused: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## modena

> Nie ma jak kompetentna rada dekarza. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju ale  jak porównamy F10 i F7  to ta wielka rzeczywiście wygląda cieniej ( tzn. ma większą powierzchnię tej cienkiej warstwy)
(Tak... zdaję sobie sprawę że napisałam to niezbyt składnie , ale nie wiem jak to ując inaczej :roll eyes: )
Jeszcze ciągle  tęsknie spoglądamy w stronę F7 a jak nie to będzie Tondach :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja tylko zakwestionowałem siłę nietrafionych argumentów i tyle. Nie mamy żadnych szans uchronić się przed klęskami żywiołowymi. Rzeczowym argumentem byłaby następująca wypowiedź: lepiej zastosować papę termozgrzewalną lub gont bitumiczny bo te pokrycia zniosą wszelkie gradobicia!  :yes: Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pulse

Mam już Nelskampa Nibre F7. Pierwsze wrażenie OLBRZYMIA, ale ładna. Na dachu prezentuje się rewelacyjnie i jest to chyba największe pozytywne zaskoczenie od początku budowy. Naprawdę cieszy oko! Dobrze, że znalazłem ten temat bo miałbym Robena, ktory jest ok, jednak Nibra ma zupelnie inna prezencję. Zreszta wystarczy spojrzeć.

----------


## ramsky2000

> Mam już Nelskampa Nibre F7. Pierwsze wrażenie OLBRZYMIA, ale ładna. Na dachu prezentuje się rewelacyjnie i jest to chyba największe pozytywne zaskoczenie od początku budowy. Naprawdę cieszy oko! Dobrze, że znalazłem ten temat bo miałbym Robena, ktory jest ok, jednak Nibra ma zupelnie inna prezencję. Zreszta wystarczy spojrzeć.


Gratuluję dobrego wyboru ! I

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To jest krypto-reklama czyli spam! Takie ogłoszenia kieruj do działu ogłoszeń drobnych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pulse

JR Dach czy w Nibze F7 zmienil sie ostatnio ksztalt gasiorow poczatkowych i koncowych? W materialach wystepuja dwie wersje jedna zblizona do znanych wszystkim rozwiazan i druga gdzie gasior jest jakby przedluzony - z takim daszkiem mysle ze sie domyslisz o co chodzi.

----------


## sean

Mam problem. Kupiłem Nelskamp G10 (ciemnoszara); towar przyjechał jakies 2 tyg. temu. 
Niestety, sposób pakowania jest taki, że dachówki na palecie ściśle przylegają do siebie. Jak się łatwo domyślić, podczas transportu muszą się o siebie ocierać. Jakiś geniusz w Nelskampie tego niestety nie ogarnął. W rezultacie dosłownie każda dachówka jest w tym samym miejscu lekko przytarta przez spód dachówki, która była przed nią. Sprzedawca się upiera, że to żaden problem, producent wie co robi, wie jak pakuje, i mimo tego daje gwarancję 30 lat. Szczerze, to nie bardzo wierzę w te deklaracje. Najgorsze jest to, że nie mam czasu - dekarze specjalnie przyjechali z innego województwa i już zaczynają kłaść. Czy ktoś z Was miał już takie przeboje z tą dachówką? Czy jest to poważny problem? Moi dekarze mówią, że to się może psuć na dachu...

----------


## ANDLOW*

Witaj sean. 
Problem jaki opisujesz to nazwać można specyfika pakowania ceramiki budowlanej.ten sposób jest praktykowany we wszystkich produktach dachowych wszystkich producentów. Jeśli twój dekarz twierdzi,że przez mikro otarcia może dachówka się " psuć " to moja sugestia- zastanów się,czy dekarze są odpowiednimi ludźmi do tej  pracy.jeśli mają wiedzę,o specyfice produktów ceramicznych,procesie produkcji oraz sposobie nakładania powłoki zewnętrznej  i twierdzą to co piszesz to nie mają pojęcia o czym mówią -jeśli chodzi o nelskampa.handlowiec ,który mówi  o gwarancji -nie mija się z prawdą niemiecki jak i polski przepis mówi wyraźnie z jakiej odległości należy potwierdzać wady produktów.zapewne otrzymasz pisemną gwarancję na produkty ceramiczna.moi klienci taką otrzymują. Zarysowania te powstają najczęściej podczas rozładunków i przeładunków przy dostawie.tego nie jesteśmy w stanie uniknąć. Z drugiej strony nie traktuj dachówki ceramicznej jak porcelany domowej ,czy płytek ceramicznych .nadal jest to produkt ceramiczny-budowlany i tu przepis określa jasno co jest dopuszczalne ,a czego być nie powinno .
Ufam,że kładąc dachówkę nelskampa  będziesz zadowolony. W dniu dzisiejszym żyjesz etapem dachu. Następnie będą na tapecie  okna ,elewacja,teren wokół domu .przestaniesz myśleć o dachu ...zaufaj mi- z dachówka nelskampa nie będzie się działo nic niepokojącego ,co potrzebowało będzie interwencji dekarza-mam na myśli przekładanie dachówek.
W razie pytań służę pomocą i wiedza.pozdrawiam janusz raniszewski

----------


## tomraider

> Witaj sean. 
> Problem jaki opisujesz to nazwać można specyfika pakowania ceramiki budowlanej.ten sposób jest praktykowany we wszystkich produktach dachowych wszystkich producentów. i


Nie do końca się z Tobą zgodzę , kupiłem creatona i dachówki były tak zapakowane że żadna się nie poocierała , sam kładłem więc miałem każdą w ręku. Przecież nie pakowali każdej osobno w pudełko ze styropianu więc jednak się da , tylko Nelskamp tego nie potrafi a raczej nie chce się nauczyć od innych firm jak pakować swój wyrób.Oczywiście drobne otarcia są wadą estetyczną niewidoczną już z paru metrów i w ogóle niewidoczną po paru sezonach na dachu. Jednak niektórzy ludzie czytają katalogi pisane przez ,,poetów -piewców-handlowców'' opisujące dachówki tak że  zaczyna się o nich myśleć jak o drogocennej chińskiej porcelanie z epoki dynastii Han a nie jak o kawałku wypalonej gliny, i to póżniej takie są tej pisaniny efekty.

----------


## fotohobby

To bardziej zależy od kształtu dachówki (górnej, ale też dolnej powierzchni), od tego jaką mają tendencję do przesuwania się względem siebie w paczce (płaskie bardziej) a nie firmy.
Moja też przyjechała z punktowymi śladami, które pozostawiła jedna dachówka ułożona na drugiej, ale z dołu to niewidoczne, a po trzech miesiącach i kilku deszczach, nawet z bliska widać, że te punkty upodobnają się kolorem do reszty powierzchni.

----------


## ANDLOW*

I tak być powinno z powłoką zewnętrzną dachówek ceramicznych.jak kolega pisał wcześniej ..nelskamp nie uczy się od innych firm sposobu pakowania....być może. Creaton pakuje dachówki w mini pakiety  od 4 do 6 szt i spina je paskami,tyle,że to klient płaci za taki system pakowania. Każda czynność w procesie produkcji jak i pakowaniu wymaga nakładu pracy i pieniędzy .nie myślcie ludzie ,że producent tych kosztów nie wkalkulował w cenę produktu finalnego.
Z\a z tymi otarciami to jest tak.... Dzisiaj są i przeszkadzają,a za miesiąc już zniknął w sposób naturalny .przestaną być widocznymi .i tyle .póki co nadal będzie to ceramika lub produkt betonowy - budowlany ,a nie ceramika domowa jak ją widzą klienci.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> klient płaci za taki system pakowania. Każda czynność w procesie produkcji jak i pakowaniu wymaga nakładu pracy i pieniędzy .nie myślcie ludzie ,że producent tych kosztów nie wkalkulował w cenę produktu finalnego.


Klient płaci za wszystko , za gotowy zapakowany produkt. Ci którzy tego nie akceptują nie muszą kupować dachówek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... z tymi otarciami to jest tak.... Dzisiaj są i przeszkadzają,a za miesiąc już zniknął w sposób naturalny .przestaną być widocznymi


No właśnie nie znikną :no:  tylko będą mniej widoczne a to nie to samo. Nie byłoby żadnego problemu gdyby przed zakupem inwestor o tym wiedział :roll eyes: . Skoro jednak na żadnej wystawce w hurtowni takich nie ma (eksponowane dachówki są selekcjonowane) to ewidentny brak etyki sprzedającego. Strach przed utratą klienta (bo gdyby to widział na wystawce to pewnie by nie kupił) i zwykłe oszustwo, które później zasłania się normami. Tak jak wspomniał "tomraider" kupując towar płacimy za wszystko nawet za kawę, którą nas częstują gdy chcemy kupić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Crisiano

Dachówki Braasa również mają otarcia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście i wiele innych lecz na żadnej ekspozycji tego nie widać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ANDLOW*

Panie i panowie .mogę przekazać informację o sposobie zabezpieczenia dachówek planum do transportu .otóż nelskamp na spodniej stronie dachówki w miejscu ,które może uszkadzać powierzchnię następnej nakleja paski z tworzywa .zabezpieczają one przed uszkodzeniem warstwy longlife  w planumie.

----------


## ANDLOW*

witajcie .oto zdjęcia w jaki sposób nelskamp zabezpiecza dachówki planum przed otarciami powłoki zewnętrznej longlife matt.pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No w jaki? Bo poza reklama firmy nic nie widać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

A w jaki sposób zabezpieczone sa dachowki wewnatrz tych zgrzewek ?

----------


## powell

Sądzę, że Handlowcowi chodziło o te brązowe "plastry" na dachówkach, umieszczone na wystających częściach dachówek. Widać to na zdjęciach, trzeba się tylko dobrze przyjrzeć.

----------


## fotohobby

Ach tak, na smartfonie nie zauważyłem.  Te plastry to dobry patent.

----------


## ANDLOW*

Witajcie.przepraszam za opóźnienie w korespondencji..dużo pracy-sezon dachowy.otóż właśnie chodzi o te niewielkie paski z twożywa naklejane na uwypuklenia od spodniej strony.prymitywne,ale skuteczne..pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanss

> Witajcie.przepraszam za opóźnienie w korespondencji..dużo pracy-sezon dachowy.otóż właśnie chodzi o te niewielkie paski z twożywa naklejane na uwypuklenia od spodniej strony.prymitywne,ale skuteczne..pozdrawiam


Panie Januszu szkoda, że nie odbiera Pan telefonu od klienta, który zakupił u Pana dachówkę.... Co do pakowania to BARDZO SKUTECZNE - Sam się o tym przekonałem i o słowie REKLAMCJA również!!! Na prawie wszystkich dachówkach kleksy i plamy od kleju...
Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych zakupem dachówki NELSKAMP......
Próbowałem przez ponad pół roku polubownie........SPRAWA WYLĄDOWAŁA W SĄDZIE....oczywiście napiszę jak się zakończy...
NIE POLECAM!!! Przepraszam za jakość zdjęć - tym bardziej, że trzeba pomniejszyć przed dodaniem na FM....Zainteresowanych zakupem NELSKAMPa zapraszam nawet na budowę...

----------


## Fighter7

Zatem czarna angoba to w rzeczywistości grafit?

----------


## noc

W czasie "sezonu" ANDLOW* znajdował czas, by skrobnąć parę zdań wyjaśnienia.
Teraz już od dawna jakoś cicho w temacie odpowiedzi. Nawet bardzo dawna. Najczęściej właśnie jeśli dochodzi do reklamacji gwarancyjnej, to cicho sza ze strony sprzedawcy/producenta. Nie rezygnować z dochodzenia swoich praw. Walczyć o swoje.
U mnie na dachu leży ta sama dachówka. Wygląda podobnie ale nie zawracam sobie głowy wyglądem. To nie płytki łazienkowe. Lekkie krzywizny i małe plamki wiem że tam są ale widoczne dopiero jak ktoś się dobrze przyjrzy. Można z tym żyć. 
Jeśli jednak komuś przeszkadzają uchybienia, to nie odpuszczac.

----------


## Hanss

Dlatego Ja nie odpuszczam, tak jak pisałem sprawa jest już w sądzie, leży od końca sierpnia.......ale wiadomo w PL trochę trzeba być cierpliwym w tych sprawach....
Przed zakupem pokazywano na wystawkach reklamowych i folderach pięęęękne sztuki, a po zapłacie dostawa " drugiego sortu" :big grin: 
Sprzedawca, dystrybutor, producent.......SZKODA SŁÓW!!!.....Choć miałbym wsadzić w tę sprawę jeszcze kupę czasu i kasy, ale nie odpuszczę tego!!!
Był sam Pan *ANDLOW** na budowie - stwierdził ewidentna wina producenta.....ale wiadomo producent nie dał "zielonego światła" do uznania reklamacji, więc Pan sprzedawca *ANDLOW** milczy.....dlatego Ja firmy NELSKAMP nie polecam!!!

----------


## noc

Czyli producent olewa temat wad. 
W takim razie warto byłoby by inwestorzy olewali firmę Nelskamp. Gdyby sprzedaż im przysiadła, to może zaczęliby się zastanawiać dlaczego?
Userowi (sprzedawcy?) ANDLOW* można chyba odpuścić. Nie będzie w stanie pomóc, mimo dobrej woli.

----------


## Hanss

Tak, ale Ja muszę się sądzić ze sprzedawcą......producent D.N.O.!!! W ogóle rozpatrzenie reklamacji to jedno wielkie nieporozumienie w tym Nelskampie......ajjjj szkoda słów....
Słowa kluczowe dla wyszukiwarek: opinie Nelskamp, NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## maciek.kolega

Witam.
Dołączam do tematu.
Powoli zbliżam się do etapu dachu i w ostatnim czasie zacząłem intensywnie poszerzać wiedze na temat dachówek.Ceramiczna czy betonowa a jak konkretna to jakiego producenta.Po wielkich zastanowieniach początkowo zdecydowałem się na Brassa w powłoce Cisar ale w ostatnim tygodniu na budowie zawitał u mnie przedstawiciel i zaproponował mi dachówkę nelskampa o której nigdy nie słyszałem.Po wymianie namiarów dzisiaj przesłał mi ofertę zrobioną na podstawie oferty z Brassa i.... Na dachu o pow. 240m2 różnica wynosi prawie 2100zł na kożysć Nelskampa. Powiem szczerze zgłupiałem bo to kupa kasy mniej. Zacząłem więc trzepać internet na temat opini Nelskampa i w sumie nie znalazłem żadnej strasznej większej krytyki prócz opisywanego wyżej przypadku.

P.S
Gdzie kupowałes tą felerną dachówkę? Też jestem z Bydgoszczy i pytam z czystej ciekawosci która hurtownia sprzedaje takie buble.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dzisiaj są trochę dziwne trendy sprzedaży za wszelką cenę. Pokaż tą wycenę Nelskampa w hurtowni Braasa a głowę daję, że przedstawią Ci korzystniejszą ofertę. Poza tym trzeba porównywać takie same produkty (powłoki) a nie tylko podobne. Do tego Braas produkuje w Polsce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maciek.kolega

Pojechałem do sprzedawcy Brassa żeby pokazać ofertę i chłopak zrobił wielkie oczy i rozłożył ręce.Powiedział że nie jest w stanie zejsc do takiej ceny. Nie minęły 3 godziny a dzwoni do mnie babka z Nelskampa z informacją że przedstawiciel który przedstawił mi wczesniej ofertę nelskampa podał mi stare nieaktualne ceny.Nowa wycena jest jeszcze o prawie 1500zł niższa.Nie miałem sie co zastanawiać i ostatecznie pojechałem i kupiłem Nelskampa. Różnica cenowa - Brass dach podstawowy - dachówka + wszystkie akcesoria+ transport 15.700. Nelskamp dach podstawowy + DODATKOWE 40m2 dachówki nad taras + identyczne akcesoria + transport 11.570.Kolosalna różnica cenowa bo w wyglądzie widziałem obok siebie obydwie i różnice są minimalne( jedna troszke bardziej się swieci ale jest mocniej porowata a druga gładsza ale bardziej matowa). Nie widze róznicy wartej ponad 4000zł a dla mnie najważniejsze jest to że cały dach (usługa ciesielsko dekarska+więźba+dachówka)wyszedł mnie ok.32tys zł  :smile: czyli ok 13tys mniej niż zakładałem :big grin:  Krótko mówiąc okna mam w gratisie :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to masz farta choć mnie to wygląda na dumpingowe ceny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

To załóż Płatny Profil, bo bedą nie popiszesz wiele  :smile:

----------


## monika.drygasiewicz

Bardzo dobra dachówka. Mają też nisamowite kolory. Widziałem ich taki fiolet jakb y habrowy, napradę polecam

----------


## Bartek Dys.

Fakt, dysponują szeroką gamą kolorów. Najładniejsze są chyba z fabryki w Unslieben.

----------


## Hanss

> Tak, ale Ja muszę się sądzić ze sprzedawcą......producent D.N.O.!!! W ogóle rozpatrzenie reklamacji to jedno wielkie nieporozumienie w tym Nelskampie......ajjjj szkoda słów....
> Słowa kluczowe dla wyszukiwarek: opinie Nelskamp, NIE POLECAM!!!


Moja sprawa ciągnie się dalej z dachówką Nelskamp, ale już przez sąd....rozprawy się odbyły, wyrok zapadł na Moją korzyść :smile: ....ale teraz będzie odwołanie i Sąd II instancji....i zobaczymy co dalej... Napiszę jeszcze raz: obsługa po sprzedażowa w NELSKAMP nie istnieje!!!!
A dokument potwierdzający 30 lat gwarancji z ich pieczątką to NIC nie znaczący papierek :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## fiodor88

Podbijam temat  :smile: 
Czy ktoś ma jakieś nowe opinie na temat dachówek Nelskamp? Mocno zastanawiam się nad tą dachówką (G10 lub PLANUM w zależności od ceny) a o ile o dachówkach np. BRAASa można znaleźć mnóstwo opinii to o dachówkach NELSKAMP cisza. Ktoś kupił i jest zadowolony?  :smile: 

@Hanss jak zakończyła się Twoja sprawa w sądzie?

----------


## p85

Odświeżę temat. Zdecydowałem się na dachówkę nelskamp f8 tylko pozostał wybór koloru. Ja jestem za czarnym połyskiem z tego względu że jest dla mnie czarny a nie szary, natomiast żona jest za czarnym matowym ponieważ nie podobają jej się błyszczące dachy jednak na żywo dachówka matowa jest po prostu ciemno szara. Bardzo proszę o opinie i najlepiej zdjęcia gotowych dachów z jedną i drugą dachówką w celu oceny jak to faktycznie wygląda

----------


## ProStaś

> . Bardzo proszę o opinie i najlepiej zdjęcia gotowych dachów z jedną i drugą dachówką w celu oceny jak to faktycznie wygląda


Masz chłopie wymagania, kto tu ma pod ręką 2 domy, akurat z tą jedną dachówką w obu odmianach..... :eek: 

Mija prawie dokładnie 10 lat, kiedy pisałem w tym wątku o Nelskampie F10. Dachówka leży od listopada-grudnia 2008 r. na dachu i wygląda....jakby ją ktoś wczoraj położył. Żadnych śladów zużycia, żadnych defektów od gradu, wiatru. lodu etc. Nawet nie bardzo pojawia się mech na północnych połaciach. Tzn. są momenty, że mają ochotę się wysiać i pozostać na moim dachu, ale po intensywnym deszczu lub zjazdach śniegu znikają. 
Dachówki ładnie się samo oczyszczają po opadach.

Obserwuję na mojej ulicy dachówki betonowe Braasa, kładzione ok. 2 lat później, wszystkie połacie oprócz północnej wyglądają bez zarzutu. Ale na północnych pojawia się mech. 

Także ja, Nelskampa ceramicznego polecam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zarówno Nelskamp jak i Braas mają w ofercie dachówki cementowe i ceramiczne. Nie można porównywać dachówki cementowej jednej firmy z dachówką  ceramiczną drugiej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Ja jestem za czarnym połyskiem...  ...natomiast żona jest za czarnym matowym ...


Człowieku słuchaj się żony bo inaczej będziesz stracony. :big grin:  Nie wiesz, że żona ma zawsze rację. :yes:  Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## ProStaś

> Zarówno Nelskamp jak i Braas mają w ofercie dachówki cementowe i ceramiczne. Nie można porównywać dachówki cementowej jednej firmy z dachówką  ceramiczną drugiej. Pozdrawiam.


Nie silę się na fachowe porównanie. 
Ta dyskusja ma naście lat, były w niej różne aspekty podnoszone, ja tylko jako zwykły użytkownik opisuję słowami to co widzę na swoim dachu i dachach sąsiadów.

Kiedyś, ponad dekadę temu, moja ceramiczna dachówka na cały ok. 300 m2 dach była raptem 3000 zł. droższa od markowych dachówek betonowych. 
I Nelskamp ceramiczny, IMO, wygrywa i to dość spektakularnie. 

Uważam, że taki głos - dla kogoś kto się nad tym produktem zastanawia - może być przydatny. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ależ ja nie kwestionuję Twoich racji. Podnoszę tylko kwestię porównań. Nie można porównywać dachówki ceramicznej Nelskampa do cementowej Braasa i twierdzić, że produkt Nelskapa jest lepszy od Braasa. Równie dobrze można porównać dachówkę ceramiczną Braasa  z cementowa Nelskampa i napisać, że Braasa jest lepsza. Natomiast generalnie bez względu na firmę dachówki ceramiczne są produktem lepszym od dachówek cementowych i tyle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ProStaś

> Natomiast generalnie bez względu na  firmę dachówki ceramiczne są produktem lepszym od dachówek cementowych i  tyle. Pozdrawiam.


Ano prawda. I pełna zgoda. 




> Podnoszę tylko kwestię porównań. Nie można porównywać dachówki ceramicznej Nelskampa do cementowej Braasa i twierdzić, że produkt Nelskapa jest lepszy od Braasa. Równie dobrze można porównać dachówkę ceramiczną Braasa  z cementowa Nelskampa i napisać, że Braasa jest lepsza..


A tu się do końca nie zgodzę. Jeżeli jedna i druga (bez względu, która to ta "pierwsza", a która "druga") są w TEJ samej cenie (lub marginalnie się nią różnią) to takie porównania są w pełni uprawnione. Bo dokonujący wyboru, w tym wypadku powiedzmy między ceramicznym Nelskampem a betonowym Braasem, mając możliwość kupienie obu pokryć za tą samą kwotę, może się oprzeć na powyższym porównaniu i dokonać racjonalnego (czytaj najlepszego dla siebie) wyboru. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I tu pełna zgoda. :yes:  Natomiast we wpisie #373 porównując te produkty nic o cenach nie wspomniałeś :no: . Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## JanuszTracz

Witam,

gdzie w okolicy Bydgoszcz mozna zobaczyc dachowki Nelskamp na zywo? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mac777

Witajcie.

Czy jakosc produktow i obsluga klienta (rowniez w przypadku gwarancji) zmienila sie nieco w NELSKAMPie na korzysc? :smile:  

Czy ktos posiada jakiekolwiek informacje? Zastanawiam sie wlasnie na tym producentem.

----------


## dawiddur

Nelskamp Nibra F8 1/2 angoba - jakieś uwagi? W chwili obecnej na dostawę czeka się 2 miesiące. Kolega dekarz namawia mnie na tą dachówkę...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Nelskamp Nibra F8 1/2 angoba - jakieś uwagi? W chwili obecnej na dostawę czeka się 2 miesiące. Kolega dekarz namawia mnie na tą dachówkę...


Droga w ch...j 
Dlatego poszedłem inną drogą ale podobną koncepcją  :wink: 

Zapewne chciałbyś wyceny i porównanie do dzisiaj. 
Wybacz, ale robionym przez bibułkę nie udostępnienie   :wink:

----------


## dawiddur

> Droga w ch...j 
> Dlatego poszedłem inną drogą ale podobną koncepcją 
> 
> Zapewne chciałbyś wyceny i porównanie do dzisiaj. 
> Wybacz, ale robionym przez bibułkę nie udostępnienie


Powtórzę się....
ooo, jakże uroczy kolejny twój post. Taki na temat i bez złośliwości...
Dzięki! jesteś gość! Tak trzymaj :wink:  :roll eyes:

----------


## tentypmich

> Powtórzę się....
> ooo, jakże uroczy kolejny twój post. Taki na temat i bez złośliwości...
> Dzięki! jesteś gość! Tak trzymaj


Nie wiem czy wkońcu zamówiłeś F8, mi przyjechała na budowę w czwartek. Wykonawca mówi, że kawał konkretnej i twardej dachówki  :smile: , w przyszłym tygodniu mają układać.

----------


## dawiddur

U mnie na dachu już jakiś czas leży f8 1/2 czarna glazura. Mega twarde, super trzymają wymiar, bez felerów, równe zamki. Generalnie jakość z półki top, odczuwalnie lepiej niż wszyscy popularni na polskim rynku. - słowa mojego i kilku innych dekarzy. Później, jak będę w domu to wrzucę jakieś zdjęcie.

----------


## kamyk68

Czy gdzieś można jeszcze w Polsce kupić Nelskampa?

----------

